# Naruto 603 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Sep 19, 2012)

Discuss away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Jason Brody (Sep 19, 2012)

I just wish people would quit putting spoilers in their thread titles >< I want to read the manga when the translation releases.

Anyhoo...

Half of Tobi's body is more or less a Zetsu body, Madara gave his Rinnegans to Nagato and died soon (if not right) after, Tobito takes over as head of Akatsuki with Pain/Nagato acting as Majordomo. Kakashi and Obito have a touching argument/tear-fest as they battle (at least for Kakashi), Madara nearly destroys both Bee and Naruto but is saved by the rest of the approaching shinobi and the rejuvenated Kage (aside from Tsunade). Oh, and Tsunade dies.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 19, 2012)

MOAR FLASHBACK

Now we'll see the next part of Obito getting corrupted. Chapter ends with Obito becoming Madara's willing pawn and volunteering to train under Madara.


----------



## NO (Sep 19, 2012)

Naruto: 603 - Dying

All in cave:
- More questions from Obito.
- Short timeskip, Obito gets limbs. Relationship with Madara grows. 
- Later, Madara is training Obito, talks about world ideals, and Obito learns how to phase.
- Later, Obito has high respect for Madara and finally understands where he's coming from after learning about his entire past.
- Another short timeskip, Madara gives Obito a mission.


----------



## Jad (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm tired of your same old bull shit Kishi. Fuck the flashbacks, fuck this hatred-love recycled crap. Get back to the fight, stick with it, than you can go back to your sentimental story of war.

I wouldn't be surprised if the next chapter is a Montage of Obito training with Madara, while playing eye of the tiger in the background (somehow).


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 19, 2012)

Next chapter Rin dies.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2012)

Zetsu informs Madara and Obito of Rin's death. Obito doesn't take it too well.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 19, 2012)

Obito stops being a Caterpie 

hopefully


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 19, 2012)

Obito begins to fall to the dark side

Madara tells us more about your fight with Shodai pls


----------



## Deadway (Sep 19, 2012)

*Naruto 603 Prediction*
*Hatred Awakened*

Obito: *Alright...I need to act as if I'm cooperative. This guy claims to be Madara...but he's missing his eyes, and currently only has one...I have nothing to worry about.*
Obito: Hey! Old jeezer, are you gonna help me up?
Madara: I don't think so.
Obito: Wha-why not? You can't just keep me here on the ground!
Madara: If you won't help me, I won't help you.
Obito: ...fine..what do you want.
Madara: ...
_Madara walks over and picks him up_
Madara: First things first, grow your body out.
Obito: What? You gotta be kidding me I don't have this kind of regeneration!?
Madara: Did you not listen to me? You have Hashirama's body inside you. Now grow.
Obito: That's right, I do feel this enormous burst of chakra inside me...
Madara: Like the sharingan, send chakra through your arms, as if you have them.
Obito: Ok....
_Obito focuses._ _Out comes an arm and a leg_
Obito: Holy shi---I mean wow.
Madara: You're surprised? Does konoha even teach history? Anyway, get up.
Obito: *Wait...nows my chance...I have my body back, I should make a  run for---*
_Madara attacks him with the scythe_
Obito: !? WAIT
_Madara decapitates Obito._
Madara: !
Obito: !?? What? My head, it's still here?
Madara: I don't believe it...
Obito: What just happened? Why did you attack me old man!
Madara: Out of all the Uchihas, the rare deformation occurred to you.
Obito: WHAT I'M DEFORMED?
Madara: It's a rare trait in the Uchiha clan, where an Uchiha will awaken great power within their eyes at early stages.
Obito: Are you telling me I have some sort of super ninja technique?
Madara: You could say that. It seems you can dematerialize your body, it would explain how you survived that rock and landed inside my tunnel.
Obito: I don't know how I did it though, it's as if...
Madara: You awaken it when you're going to die.
Obito: Right...anyway, old man or...Madara, what is it that you want me to do for you.
Madara: I need you to awaken the power in that eye, although I have no idea where your other one is, this will have to do.
Obito: Ok..and how do I do this..
Madara: You have to kill your closest friend.
Obito: !? Forget it! I'm not killing anyone!
Madara: Then you're useless to me. The exists that way.
Obito: Hmm.
_Obito leaves_
_Obito is walking in a forest under rain._
Obito: *Once..I get home...I'll inform sensei about this guy...and then I'll see if maybe Rin...will go on a date with me? I'm certain she likes me...she did cry when she saw me "die"*
_Obito notices a tomb and a person_
_It's Kakashi standing there under the rain.
_
Obito: *That's Kakashi! ha, I guess that's my grave...better hurry and tell him to stop crying like a baby*
_As Obito's about to step out he notices something on he tomb_
_The tomb says "Rin" and shows her picture._
_Giant panel of Obito's shocked face._
_Obito steps back inside the forest_
Obito: *Rin? Rin is dead? How...no....why...why woudl he let that happen...no way...I can't I....I....*
Obito: ARHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Kakashi: !? That voice? 
_Kakashi jumps into the forest. Obito is gone._
_Scene changes back to Madara_
_Obito slips through the ceiling and lands on the floor, on his knees._
Madara: I see you finally decided to show up. So?
*Last panel shows a panel of Obito looking at Madara with the Mangekyou Sharingan*
Obito: What was that second thing you had in mind?
*Chapter End.*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2012)

More really vague comments from Madara; I don't think he's going to tell Obito much simply because Obito won't care about what plagues Madara.

He'll just prey upon his insecurities a bit more and begin rebuilding his body. Chapter will end with Maxds telling him Rin's dead.



Deadway said:


> _Madara attacks him with the scythe_
> Obito: !? WAIT
> _Madara decapitates Obito._
> Madara: !
> ...



This. Is. Epic.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 19, 2012)

After this chapter I'm expecting a super Yamato come back, dude has been swimming in Hashirama Senju cells for more than a year.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 19, 2012)

Next chapter we get Naruto's birth from Obito and Madara's perspective and Rin's death. Calling it now.


----------



## falconzx (Sep 19, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 603 Prediction*
> *Hatred Awakened*
> .[/B]



Dat Prediction


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Sep 19, 2012)

Next week, I predict explanation how Obito became evil or Madara corrupting Obito towards darkness. And possibly, Rin's death.


----------



## vered (Sep 19, 2012)

more about Madara and what he did with Nagato and the awakening of his eyes.
also his true death.
most likely though it will concentrate around Rins death and Obitos change of character.


----------



## Penance (Sep 19, 2012)

I predict MOAR flashback, with Obito saying yesto Lucifer, letting him in to the Moon's Eye plan...


----------



## Lovely (Sep 19, 2012)

Obito turns bitter.


----------



## Default (Sep 19, 2012)

I predict Uchiha's best genjutsu: Eternal FlashBackuyomi.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 19, 2012)

I think Obito will escape from Madara's cave. When he reaches Konoha, he finds out Rin is dead, and he returns...at least that seems to be the easier plot possible.


----------



## Medea (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe a switchback to the fight at hand. I don't see getting all the parts of the story just yet ...but I am intrigued and would like to know about Madara's death, his corruption of Obito and Rin's death


----------



## Monky Business (Sep 19, 2012)

Hopefully it will be explained that the only way to go out of the lair is to leave a part of the soul in that lair, maybe thats why he went so ruthless not caring about Kakashi and bombing babies..

That would give us a little hope about Obito, maybe if the soul in the lair gets released, he will become himself again.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 19, 2012)

More flashbacks of course, and I can't wait to see further explanations.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 19, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what going to be the next few chapter. I say around three but this is more or lest what going to happen.


----------



## Fay (Sep 19, 2012)

Can't wait until they explain why they want Sasuke


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 19, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 603 Prediction*
> *Hatred Awakened*



Approved / 10


----------



## Talis (Sep 19, 2012)

Fishy chapter titles lol:

599: Obito Uchiha.
600: How come until now.
601: Obito and Madara.
602: Alive.
603: It's because???

Anyways we will see Minato Kakashi Rin walking back home, Rin gets killed midway somehow, Obito sees that and drives mad and awakens MS.
Madara: Told ya so.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 19, 2012)

*Chapter 603 Prediction:*  The Darkness Within

Over time, Madara slowly corrupts Obito to his thinking and Obito finally "understands".   The Infinite Tsukiyomi plan is born.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 19, 2012)

Mark my words on this.Obito being trained by Madara,so he can get strong betray him and reunite with his teamates.But when he does get strong and get to leave the cage,he found out about Rin's death,which is his major turnout in character.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm expecting a bit of a timeskip for the flashback, we'll probably hear that Rin had died.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2012)

We'll see Obito getting adjusted to his artifical body. Madara might comment something about his eyes and how to unlock his MS.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 19, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> Mark my words on this.Obito being trained by Madara,so he can get strong betray him and reunite with his teamates.But when he does get strong and get to leave the cage,he found out about Rin's death,which is his major turnout in character.



^

An alteration of this.  Obito is strong and limbed enough to steal the scythe and cut Mad's zetsu extention cords and run as far as he can before he cant go any farther.  Rin finds him but is in the middle of a mission and promises to come back for him.  Rin never comes back and Obito gets stuck in another life-death situation or is recaptured by Madara.  "Because Rin died" means "Rin could not save me".


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Sep 19, 2012)

Obito has emotional/pragmatic growth/development, We get to see old Madara with Rinnegan creating and laying "Infinite Tskuiyomi" and It's real foundations, with which person he got his "replacement Eye" from.
Maybe some Kages struggle to survive panels and Some Bee/Kakashi,Naruto/Gai.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm expecting a bit of a timeskip for the flashback, we'll probably hear that Rin had died.


That's very insightful.  It's quite possible that Madara is unsuccessful, so Obito returns just to see Rin die. He then sees Madara's point and agrees to join him.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 19, 2012)

we find out rin went by herself to go save obito from rocks since she believed in him, minato and kakashi didn't go since it was a war going on and enemy territory was off limits. rin dies by another boulder as obito finally has been trained and leaves to go outside.


----------



## Augors (Sep 19, 2012)

*Rin's Death*

With this flashback, I'm guessing we will see Rin's death new week?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2012)

obito goes back to kohona and finds out rin died goes nuts and goes back to madara and put on the mask.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 20, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> we find out rin went by herself to go save obito from rocks since she believed in him, minato and kakashi didn't go since it was a war going on and enemy territory was off limits. rin dies by another boulder as obito finally has been trained and leaves to go outside.



The rock gets its revenge on Rin. It needed a legitimate kill after being jipped.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Sep 20, 2012)

I make icredible preditsion for naruto 603 Link To Video


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 20, 2012)

^@Aman Shahur: That prediction was horrible. You're already red; disabling your reputation might be a good idea.

Also, you need a little help with your English. Do you have spell-check on?


----------



## Klue (Sep 20, 2012)

Obito cleans Madara's lower parts.


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito cleans Madara's lower parts.



and uses it to paint his new mask. that must explain why its brown.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Sep 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ^@Aman Shahur: That prediction was horrible. You're already red; disabling your reputation might be a good idea.
> 
> Also, you need a little help with your English. Do you have spell-check on?



I DETET A JELOUSES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basic (Sep 20, 2012)

-More flashbacks
-Glimpse of Sasuke(probably not)
-More old Madara
-Alot more Obito being a dweb.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 20, 2012)

I predict atleast two flashback chapters. Good if there is less than that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 21, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> I DETET A JELOUSES!!!!!!!!!!


I have nothing to be jealous of a person with a red rep bar. And I'll take that as a no.

Please visit: 

Note to DN: move this to the convo thread please.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 21, 2012)

Its so easy to troll. 

And i predict an explanation how Tobi can rip off both his arms while only half of his body got restored.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 21, 2012)

Another lame flashback


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Sep 21, 2012)

Madara reveals that his daughter married a nice Senju boy.  That's why he raged on Konoha.  But years later, due to his regret for leaving his family, he gave his great-grandson Nagato (who had one Uzumaki parent and one Senju/Uchiha parent, but they didn't know it or hadn't activated their powers because they had both chosen to be civilians) his Rin'negan eyes that he developed. (hey the age difference of great-grandpa-great-grandson is plausible - look at the age difference between Hiruzen and Konohamaru, and that's just grandpa-grandson).

Or, we find out that old man Madara is really Izuna.

Or, none of the above.  We find out that Madara really did control Yagura, see his flashbacks of his life, get an explanation of WHY he gave Nagato his eyes, and he tries to convert Obito to the Akatsuki - so Obito is a member for a little while.

And we learn that Black Zetsu was originally grafted onto Obito's body so he could walk.  Or it was a White Zetsu who absorbed Obito's Uchiha-Curse-Of-Hatred-That-Obito-Didn't-Know-Existed, but Obito waives therapy...

The End.


----------



## Federer (Sep 21, 2012)

We are gonna find out that Nagato killed Madara.

Remember, he summoned the Gedou Statue against Hanzou and his henchmen, and who uses the Gedou as a life support?


----------



## WT (Sep 22, 2012)

Madara tells about his family. Obito then reveals the up to date family tree to Kakashi etc 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 23, 2012)

the same flashbacks, hatred yaddah yaddah.  I have to say I am thoroughly disappointed with Kishi and his bullcrap.  Right after Madara arrives, what does it say: "The story is heading towards it final climax" and then what do we get?  probably 3-4 chapters of pure flashback.  

It's the exact same thing he did with EMS Sasuke's debut.  Big panel of sasuke looking pissed off with thunder in the background, and then the words "....carnage is about to come to the battlefield"  then what happens?  Sasuke kills a couple of white zetsus and teams up with itachi in order to NOT kill Kabuto.  That aint carnage, that's a family gathering.


----------



## auem (Sep 23, 2012)

i predict flashback within flashback...madara starts his story....

i am hoping we will get some pictures of VOTE fight in upcoming chapters...


----------



## Klue (Sep 23, 2012)

Just want for the author to get Obito's story completely out of the way so we can move on.


----------



## auem (Sep 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Just want for the author to get Obito's story completely out of the way so we can move on.



then what left to move on..??.Tobi/Obito's story was the biggest mystery of the manga and now it is unfolding....once we know the complete story of him and madara,there remain hardly any secret....only sasuke-oro destination...

afterward it will be fight after fight till the end...


----------



## KevKev (Sep 23, 2012)

No more Obito preaching like Naruto flashbacks. Either Hashi vs Mads flashbacks or Darth Obito flashbacks please


----------



## Hippojack (Sep 23, 2012)

_Enter: House of Senju_ !


----------



## Klue (Sep 23, 2012)

auem said:


> then what left to move on..??.Tobi/Obito's story was the biggest mystery of the manga and now it is unfolding....once we know the complete story of him and madara,there remain hardly any secret....only sasuke-oro destination...
> 
> afterward it will be fight after fight till the end...



I rather he save Madara's story for later. Just reveal whatever is relevant to Obito, specifically.

Why is he choosing to interrupt one of the stories premier fights with a flashback, right in the middle of it?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> I rather he save Madara's story for later. Just reveal whatever is relevant to Obito, specifically.
> 
> Why is he choosing to interrupt one of the stories premier fights with a flashback, right in the middle of it?



Because everyone is dying to know why the fuck Obito is the one behind the mask.


----------



## Klue (Sep 23, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because everyone is dying to know why the fuck Obito is the one behind the mask.



Because Rin died.


----------



## αce (Sep 23, 2012)

I wonder how Rin died
It can't be Madara since he can't leave the room.

Possibly Black Zetsu?
But even then, how does he know who Rin is?

It may just be that Kakashi actually let Rin die by accident.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 23, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I wonder how Rin died
> It can't be Madara since he can't leave the room.
> 
> Possibly Black Zetsu?
> ...



Yeah Kakashi regrets it.

But dont look at me, Kishi is so bad he forgets about things.


----------



## Mayaki (Sep 23, 2012)

Kakashi stole Rin's virginity. 




...

Sadly it killed her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And Obito watched everything on Zetsu.tv! Na, seriously , I predict Obito comming free and watching Rin die.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Just want for the author to get Obito's story completely out of the way so we can move on.



Seems to be a theme with this manga. A Villain is unveiled. People want to know about him. By the time the writer gets around to it, people are sick of him/her/it already and want to move on.

Not sure if that says more about Kishimoto's writing, or the Readers impatience.

Probably both.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 23, 2012)

flashback has atleast 4 more chapters in it.... 

Here's how I see the flash back turning out

Obito gets body rebuilt 

Zetsu gets introduced 

Zetsu is used to record various things, including Rin's death.

Obito has a change of heart and starts seeing things Madara's way.

Madara tells Obito his plan.

Madara tells Obito he needs to kill him, take his Sharingan, and feed his body to this lump of white matter, and then use the white matter to rebuild is destroyed half. Doing this he will be able to leave the hide out.

Tobi is born and goes to meet Nagato, Hanzou, Kisame, Danzou, Itachi at various times in the story.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope this flashback ends now.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't get why people complain about all the plotholes and then complain about flashbacks that are explaining how things occurred...


----------



## Sarry (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd laugh if Rin didn't die. She went into hiding. 
Hell, Kishi is reviving everyone of minor importance and their mothers.  So why not?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 23, 2012)

Superstars said:


> I hope this flashback ends now.



what are u talking about? obito is ur fav character. i always see u saying tobi this tobi that tobi is awesome, all that shit. im sure u wana know what happened when he young come onn


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 23, 2012)

Change scene to see what the Alliance are doing


----------



## Velocity (Sep 23, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Change scene to see what the Alliance are doing



There's nothing left for them to do... The White Zetsu army is defeated, Edo Tensei was cancelled and both Madara and Obito are in the same location.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> I rather he save Madara's story for later. Just reveal whatever is relevant to Obito, specifically.



This, and for a lot of reasons. I'm sick of Madara's flashbacks getting shoved into other peoples'. It's happened to him twice already and he needs his own flashback now. Sasuke also needs to hear the real thing, seeing as it's relevant to him moreso than to Naruto.

If he combined Obito's and Madara's flashbacks, it would also mean pausing this fight for a flashback he couldn't reasonably do in less than twenty chapters, and it's kind of awkward to pause a battle like this for that long.


----------



## Jad (Sep 23, 2012)

I guess more flash backs.........................great...........oh joy.

Please, Kishi, throw me a bone. Give me the fight. I can't stand these flash backs, I need my hype for the week, you aren't giving me my drugs man!


----------



## Lurko (Sep 23, 2012)

I predict atleast four more damnflashback chapters, oh well atleast the chapters will be good.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 23, 2012)

madara tells obito about RS and his sons and about shodai


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> madara tells obito about RS and his sons and about shodai



The big question is though, why would Obito give a shit? Obito doesn't have any particular animosity towards anyone, as far as we know, so Madara can't build off of it.

I think he's just going to belittle and torment him a while longer.


----------



## auem (Sep 23, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I wonder how Rin died
> It can't be Madara since he can't leave the room.
> 
> Possibly Black Zetsu?
> ...



or Rin died while saving kakashi(taking the blow herself)...


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> This, and for a lot of reasons. I'm sick of Madara's flashbacks getting shoved into other peoples'. It's happened to him twice already and he needs his own flashback now. Sasuke also needs to hear the real thing, seeing as it's relevant to him moreso than to Naruto.
> 
> If he combined Obito's and Madara's flashbacks, it would also mean pausing this fight for a flashback he couldn't reasonably do in less than twenty chapters, and it's kind of awkward to pause a battle like this for that long.



I think that Madara's flashback is being post-poned because he's gonig to be the final villain, so there's no reason to rush it. Obito's story have been so long in the waiting that it _must_ be told now from the audience's perspective. I wonder what Madara's life will be like. He was raised on the battlefield, right? He must have something interesting to say about that.


----------



## Chroz (Sep 24, 2012)

Lots and lots of flashbacks. Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 24, 2012)

auem said:


> or Rin died while saving kakashi(taking the blow herself)...



Rin had read hair right? Maybe she was an Uzumaki and she got kidnapped by Kumo.

What's with super powered black people and kidnapping children? Don't you have enough already?




*Spoiler*: __ 




Distasteful? Too subtle? Brilliant? Distasteful?


----------



## Escargon (Sep 24, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't get why people complain about all the plotholes and then complain about flashbacks that are explaining how things occurred...



Cause the flashback is bad. 

Madara already said that he died after activating the rinnegans but he goes on life support, and Obito crashes into his lair.

Kishi totally ruined all the clues we tried to use breaking Tobis identity and why this happened, i honestly dont give a damn about this useless flashback.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 24, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> what are u talking about? obito is ur fav character. i always see u saying tobi this tobi that tobi is awesome, all that shit. im sure u wana know what happened when he young come onn



lolol, Tobi with the mask on was my favorite living character. I don't know who this obito character is you speak of.


----------



## Zenigma (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe v will get to see a lot of flashbacks....Hopefully, about how Madara corrupts Obitos "will of fire"


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 24, 2012)

Escargon said:
			
		

> Cause the flashback is bad.



It's only been 1 chapter... 



			
				Ricky Sen said:
			
		

> Rin had read hair right? Maybe she was an Uzumaki and she got kidnapped by Kumo.



Rin has brown hair.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 24, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> It's only been 1 chapter...



Yes, and the first part of the chapter is even worser than the Kabuto flashbacks.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 24, 2012)

Flashback ofcourse.
***
Healed Obito want to come back to the Konoha. Madara let him go.
Boy still dont want to serve to Madara and has only one goal - reunite with Kakashi in order to protect Rin. 
He has a faith in his friends yet.
But...
He somehow hear or see, that Rin die and Kakashi didnt save her. 
The heart of boy is break. 
He lost his faith and return to Madara.
-Welcome home, my young padawan.
End of chapter.
***


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 24, 2012)

More Obito flashbacks

OWKE reveal at the end.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 24, 2012)

I told you dog, I told you about flashbacks.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 24, 2012)

Obito struggles, his Zetsu's part comes off because of that. Madara's is like "meh" and heals him again with another cells. While Obito is unconscious, Madara notices that separated Zetsu's cells are alive! Obito's chakra changed them and now they are forming a human-like being. Zetsu (black or white) is born.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 24, 2012)

What I want happen are

1- 3 chapters flashback at least.
2- Obito die or defeat in chapter 506.
3- explanation about the plan that they follow to defeat him. (ch. 507)

and I don't care who gonna do it. This is in case the volume gonna be 10 chapters.


----------



## Mayaki (Sep 24, 2012)

Obito after learning that Rin is dead: "Now my one eye sees what others can not! That *sometimes* the hands of fate must be *forced*!"
Madara: "So you finally understand?"
Obito: "Yes! We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War! We have no Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off. "
Madara "..."


----------



## auem (Sep 24, 2012)

one thing i would like to point out regarding last chapter...according to takL,*when obito said 'my ancestor' he literally meant that*...not the general term(uchhiha ancestor)...

that's what he said after reading ohana's script....
i hope he will verify this after reading the chapter himself today....


----------



## Escargon (Sep 24, 2012)

So Obitos like Naruto?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 24, 2012)

auem said:


> one thing i would like to point out regarding last chapter...according to takL,*when obito said 'my ancestor' he literally meant that*...not the general term(uchhiha ancestor)...
> 
> that's what he said after reading ohana's script....
> i hope he will verify this after reading the chapter himself today....



So Obito's a direct descendant of Madara? 

That creates a bunch of more, interesting questions regarding the Uchiha lineage.


----------



## auem (Sep 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So Obito's a direct descendant of Madara?
> 
> That creates a bunch of more, interesting questions regarding the Uchiha lineage.



i hope takL will clarify this....


----------



## Zenigma (Sep 24, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Obito after learning that Rin is dead: "Now my one eye sees what others can not! That *sometimes* the hands of fate must be *forced*!"
> Madara: "So you finally understand?"
> Obito: "Yes! We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War! We have no Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off. "
> Madara "..."



"Now my one eye sees what others can not! That *sometimes* the hands of fate must be *forced*!"
U seem to be a warcraft 3/Frozen throne fan..These are the exact words
said by one of the characters during campaign mode "Now my blind eyes see what others can not! That sometimes the hands of fate must be forced!"

I want different flashbacks for Obito n Madara...
spanning atleast 10 chapters each


----------



## Sarry (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh god...just remembered Zetzu's comment that Tobi is a good boy. Sneaky kishi. That comment must have been related to Tobi's training and attitude with Madara. 

So Zetzu must have been a training tool?




Escargon said:


> So Obitos like Naruto?



Yeah..Obito is meant to be a parallel of Naruto. Obito went down the hatred and arrogance path while Naruto avoided that path by sticking to his friends. 

One was influenced by Madara, and the other by his friends, and more recently Itachi.


----------



## arokh (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry, but Madara is not Obito's direct family. If he was, Kakashi would have made fun of it back when Obito was a crybaby.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 24, 2012)

auem said:


> one thing i would like to point out regarding last chapter...according to takL,*when obito said 'my ancestor' he literally meant that*...not the general term(uchhiha ancestor)...
> 
> that's what he said after reading ohana's script....
> i hope he will verify this after reading the chapter himself today....



That's really nothing special. We don't know how many kids Madara had and in the first place the Uchiha are a rather incestuous bunch. They have to be to keep the power of their eyes as pure as possible. 
Sasuke's family, Obito's family, Shisui's family they all could be direct descendants.



Sarry said:


> Yeah..Obito is meant to be a parallel of Naruto. Obito went down the hatred and arrogance path while Naruto avoided that path by sticking to his friends.
> 
> One was influenced by Madara, and the other by his friends, and more recently Itachi.



Nagato was a far better parallel. While Naruto and Obito had similar starting points they are complete opposites in the end. Naruto could have ended up like Nagato, but not like Obito.



arokh said:


> Sorry, but Madara is not Obito's direct family. If he was, Kakashi would have made fun of it back when Obito was a crybaby.



There are three generations between Madara and Obito. Why would Kakashi or anyone for that matter make fun of Obito on account of his greatgrandfather


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 24, 2012)

Besides, how in the hell would anyone fgure that out?Madara's been dead for a whie since then, and they might be distantly related lke cousins or something. The connection might not be that obvious, at least to the characters/


----------



## Sarry (Sep 24, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Nagato was a far better parallel. While Naruto and Obito had similar starting points they are complete opposites in the end. Naruto could have ended up like Nagato, but not like Obito.



Obito's parallel starts with Naruto's loss of Jiraiya. They both lost someone they held dearly. Difference is that Obito probably didn't any positive closure. 

Nagato was similar to Naruto in that both lost their parents, and regarded badly in their childhood. 

Different aspects in life, but Obito and Naruto have that in common.


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> So Obito's a direct descendant of Madara?



he does say '_my dear_ ancestor' in wsj. while itachi and sasuke never refererd to madara like that.
that doesnt necessarily mean a direct ascendant tho. 
madara can be obitos great grand uncle or great uncle as well as his great grandpa or grandpa.
maybe izunas grandson? mmm he in a coffin looked too young but who knows.


----------



## auem (Sep 24, 2012)

'my *dear* ancestor' !!!!
that's really something to describe madara...:amazed


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 24, 2012)

We might get the flash back of the end of the madara vs shodai fight... And I believe 100% that zetsu recorded rin's death.


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2012)

"オレの oreno (=my)ごgo (=dear/precious)先祖senzo(=ancestor)"

i aint sure in eng but generally speaking the long dead peeps in your family tree are 'your' ancestors in jp.



arokh said:


> Sorry, but Madara is not Obito's direct family. If he was, Kakashi would have made fun of it back when Obito was a crybaby.



and hed have been made fun of having the father who commited suicide? 
kakashid be the last person to make fun of families of the others.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 24, 2012)

Well the flashbacks are definitely continuing. I'm expecting at least two or three more chapters of flashbacks. There's just too much to explain.


----------



## takL (Sep 24, 2012)

yea me too predict a limitless tukiyomi of flashbacks ...

as the preview says ""the encounter of madara and Obito...and the truth is...!?"


----------



## -JT- (Sep 24, 2012)

Karin's prison break


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

auem said:


> one thing i would like to point out regarding last chapter...*according to takL*,*when obito said 'my ancestor' he literally meant that*...not the general term(uchhiha ancestor)...
> 
> that's what he said after reading ohana's script....
> i hope he will verify this after reading the chapter himself today....



I thought he said the exact opposite.

Anyway fuck me if Madara had a wife and kids. Way to ruin his character. Let's just give Orochimaru a family too, while we're at it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Karin's prison break



it has been a while  

i know kishi is gonna make her join sasuke again or else why let her escape and tell sasuke she was an uzumaki. 

karin "you stabbed me "
sasuke "so? "
karin "so?????????? "
sasuke "btw, your an uzumaki "
karin ""
suigetsu "that explains her fascination with sasuke "


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought he said the exact opposite.
> 
> Anyway fuck me if Madara had a wife and kids. Way to ruin his character. Let's just give Orochimaru a family too, while we're at it.



Uhm, I see where you are coming from but in "old" Eastern culture people get married because they have to. Love marriages were so rare.
Correct me if I'm wrong but he had a high status in Uchiha so he had to get married at a proper age for the sake of the continuity of his lineage.
It's not like he'd see his wife so often (if he has one) because he's always at war. So I assume he didn't have a romantic relationship but a political marriage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Uhm, I see where you are coming from but in "old" Eastern culture people get married because they have to. Love marriages were so rare.
> Correct me if I'm wrong but he had a high status in Uchiha so he had to get married at a proper age for the sake of the continuity of his lineage.
> It's not like he'd see his wife so often (if he has one) because he's always at war. So I assume he didn't have a romantic relationship but a political marriage.



Marriages out of obligation are not something that's ever been brought up in this manga, and to be honest it doesn't strike me as the kind of thing that would appear (kind of like how some people think Madara banged up some chick just to get a son, which again I can't see happening in this manga).

He had a high status in Uchiha but he was ostracized within his own clan. He essentially killed the two closest Uchiha to him, so I don't really see the elders of his clan going "hey you need to get married and pass on your lovely genes of psychosis, have a lady friend!"

And we all know that even if Kishi rubbed it in our faces that it was a political marriage and Madara never gave a shit about the wife or the kids, fandom is going to use it as some attempt to self-insert humanize him. No thanks.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought he said the exact opposite.
> 
> Anyway fuck me if Madara had a wife and kids. Way to ruin his character. Let's just give Orochimaru a family too, while we're at it.



How does that ruin his character?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> How does that ruin his character?



Klue, I'm sorry, but you are not some red-and-purple-eyed epitome of badassery and evil. Therefore you can be married. 

In all seriousness, do you want Madara to turn out to be "YOU LET RIN DIE" all over again? Look at how Kishi handles romance and tell me again that Madara being in one won't ruin his character.


----------



## Fay (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Anyway fuck me if Madara had a wife and kids. Way to ruin his character. Let's just give Orochimaru a family too, while we're at it.



Prepare to be fucked, prepare to be fucked very hard 

Anyway we need to keep in mind that Kishi promised us some plottwists. We had Tobito...I'm betting Madara revealing his son will be the next


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> Prepare to be fucked, prepare to be fucked very hard
> 
> Anyway we need to keep in mind that Kishi promised us some plottwists. We had Tobito...I'm betting Madara revealing his son will be the next



My anus is ready for Mads only. 

If Madara's wife magically appears now I'm calling 100% retcon. 

There have been a million times now when she could have, and should have, been mentioned, and not once has anything like that ever been brought up.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Klue, I'm sorry, but you are not some red-and-purple-eyed epitome of badassery and evil. Therefore you can be married.
> 
> In all seriousness, do you want Madara to turn out to be "YOU LET RIN DIE" all over again? Look at how Kishi handles romance and tell me again that Madara being in one won't ruin his character.



Ehm, we already know that Madara had his own version of "YOU LET RIN DIE". Only for him it wasn't a girl who friendzoned him but the lives his clan had given in the wars especially his brother's.

Also while Madara was exiled in the end that doesn't mean he didn't have a wife and kids before he abandoned Konoha. And his wife, should he have had one, may have sided with the rest of the clan.


----------



## Fay (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> My anus is ready for Mads only.
> 
> If Madara's wife magically appears now I'm calling 100% retcon.
> 
> There have been a million times now when she could have, and should have, been mentioned, and not once has anything like that ever been brought up.



Uchiha cat clan needs to be explained...and don't forget that Sasuke is much more like Madara in terms of looks and personality than he is like his "parents"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

^ And Itachi looked like Hashirama.



bearzerger said:


> Ehm, we already know that Madara had his own version of "YOU LET RIN DIE". *Only for him it wasn't a girl who friendzoned him but the lives his clan had given in the wars especially his brother's.*



Yea, see the difference there?

There's a very, very big one. Madara has enough reasons. We don't need some half-assed romance thrown in just so he can "relate" to Obito more.



> Also while Madara was exiled in the end that doesn't mean he didn't have a wife and kids before he abandoned Konoha. *And his wife, should he have had one, may have sided with the rest of the clan*.



Which should have been addressed had she existed. That should have hit him pretty hard, and would have been worth noting by someone somewhere. Unless she didn't mean shit and his butthurt over Hashirama > his love for her, which I suppose is possible. Still unlikely.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, see the difference there?
> 
> There's a very, very big one. Madara has enough reasons. We don't need some half-assed romance thrown in just so he can "relate" to Obito more.



Rin's death may have been the trigger, but Kishi is clearly trying to establish a proper rationale for Obito's change. Don't take some flippant comment as the whole truth. Especially when it's Tobi whose making it. The guy is an accomplished liar.



> Which should have been addressed had she existed. That should have hit him pretty hard, and would have been worth noting by someone somewhere. Unless she didn't mean shit and his butthurt over Hashirama > his love for her, which I suppose is possible. Still unlikely.



Why? We don't know much about Madara, why should there be special mention of a wife and kid if they didn't play a large role in the story and weren't responsible for Madara's attack on Konoha? 
Kishi has always kept a lot of facts back if they didn't directly impact the story. I see no reason why he couldn't do the same with any kids Madara may or may not have had. If Madara was Sasuke's greatgreatgrandfather would the story even change in the slightest?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Rin's death may have been the trigger, but Kishi is clearly trying to establish a proper rationale for Obito's change. Don't take some flippant comment as the whole truth. Especially when it's Tobi whose making it. The guy is an accomplished liar.



He's trying. Let's see how well it goes.



> Why? We don't know much about Madara, why should there be special mention of a wife and kid if they didn't play a large role in the story and weren't responsible for Madara's attack on Konoha?



You don't think "Yea his wife and kids ditched him for the Hokage" wouldn't be worth a mention when you consider his actions? And if he did have kids, then obviously it would have a great impact on the manga because he'd be related to Sasuke, Obito, or as some think, Nagato. Kishi wouldn't bother giving him a family unless he was related to someone like that. That's rather a big deal.



> Kishi has always kept a lot of facts back if they didn't directly impact the story. I see no reason why he couldn't do the same with any kids Madara may or may not have had. If Madara was Sasuke's greatgreatgrandfather would the story even change in the slightest?



See above. If Madara had kids, they likely would have been important, and if he's that closely related to a major character, said family should at least have been HINTED at by now. But it hasn't been. Not at all.


As I said before, it's about as reasonable as giving Orochimaru a wife. At any rate I have class, so I can't continue this now.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You don't think "Yea his wife and kids ditched him for the Hokage" wouldn't be worth a mention when you consider his actions? And if he did have kids, then obviously it would have a great impact on the manga because he'd be related to Sasuke, Obito, or as some think, Nagato. Kishi wouldn't bother giving him a family unless he was related to someone like that. That's rather a big deal.



This is Kishi we're talking about. The guy has a history of doing exactly that.

Madara being Sasuke's greatgreatgrandfather wouldn't change anything. There's about a hundred years between them.




> See above. If Madara had kids, they likely would have been important, and if he's that closely related to a major character, said family should at least have been HINTED at by now. But it hasn't been. Not at all.



Like Sarutobi's elder son? Or Hashirama's kid? We don't know anything about either and they are two of the most prominent Hokage.



> As I said before, it's about as reasonable as giving Orochimaru a wife. At any rate I have class, so I can't continue this now.



Nah Oro was born a creep, Madara only became one when he came to blows with his own clan.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 24, 2012)

I predict Obito looking at some magical orb seeing that Kakashi betrays Obito by taking on a mission rather than saving Rin.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 24, 2012)

Escargon said:


> I predict Obito looking at some magical orb seeing that Kakashi betrays Obito by taking on a mission rather than saving Rin.



Zetsu can record things, ie the Sasuke and Itachi fight... he recorded rin's death for sure and will play it back for Obito.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 24, 2012)

Madara with kids? Please no


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2012)

Madara with kids, yes!


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm predicting that this chapter will be (not the greatest, but) good


----------



## Frosch (Sep 24, 2012)

Its obvious what will this chapter be, the story of how Obito got corrupted and how Madara  put out whatever Will of Fire was within him and replaced it with the classical uchiha chain of hatred


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> This is Kishi we're talking about. The guy has a history of doing exactly that.
> 
> Madara being Sasuke's greatgreatgrandfather wouldn't change anything. There's about a hundred years between them.
> 
> Like Sarutobi's elder son? Or Hashirama's kid? We don't know anything about either and they are two of the most prominent Hokage.



I think the discussion here is running in parallel circles and we can't address one another properly when it comes to relevance here. 

There's absolutely _no_ point in randomly giving Madara a family now unless they are important (and even then it's fucked up). Therefore, if Kishi decided to give one to him in the manga, it would have to be "important" somehow, and there's no real reason to do that. The actual "who' may not matter until several generations later, but it would still be important. He's not going to go "Yea Madara's great grandson was some random Uchiha killed by Itachi ten years back..." He's going to go "Madara's great grandson is the second person to ever awaken EMS and right now he's in a cave playing chess with Orochimaru." But would Madara being the actual lineal ancestor of Sasuke or Obito matter? As you said, not really. He'd be attached to a relevant character, but in an irrelevant way. There's simply no point in even bothering with it. Why go "Hey my great grandson is Sasuke but who cares anyway moving on." and just never have it be addressed again? Either way, it's problematic.

Not sure if I'm explaining myself any better... 



> Nah Oro was born a creep, Madara only became one when he came to blows with his own clan.



I beg to differ.

Madara killed his friend based on based on nothing more than a myth (nobody else had attained the MS before so who knew if it would work), devoted his life to killing someone who he was obsessed with because of an inferiority complex, and allowed his brother to sacrifice his own life for his pride. That was all before the clan problems came in.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 24, 2012)

The only reason I could see for Kishi giving Madara a family is if, you can awaken some ultimate Sharingan eye (like the one Juubi has) by stealing one of your progeny's eyes. I could see Kishi doing that, but I hope that is not the direction he goes with things.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2012)

maybe madara simply fucked somebody...if hashirama had a son, why couldnt madara have


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2012)

But madara would never do that...


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2012)

Why is it that people are against the idea that Madara was a father?



PikaCheeka said:


> Klue, I'm sorry, but you are not some red-and-purple-eyed epitome of badassery and evil. Therefore you can be married.
> 
> In all seriousness, do you want Madara to turn out to be "YOU LET RIN DIE" all over again? Look at how Kishi handles romance and tell me again that Madara being in one won't ruin his character.



I want him to turn out to be: "WHAT BITCH!?! MY SON DOESN'T BELONG TO ME? HASHIRAMA'S? MY FIRST BORN SON BELONGS TO HASRHIAMA?!"


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2012)

why? the guy stayed locked up in a cave for years fapping to Hashirama's statue, maybe some obsessed woman transformed to get him


----------



## Chibason (Sep 24, 2012)

Madara could have had a woman, and a child...It's not farfetched at least.

My Prediction:More flashbacks mixed with Madara ownage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 24, 2012)

I bet that Madara would have had a son as "part of the plan"


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2012)

I want some nice flashback feats.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

I said it earlier. Kishi wouldn't dare have a relationship that was strictly utilitarian in this manga. He treats women shittily enough as it is but even I don't think he'd go so far as to have someone bang up a girl and then dump her just because he wanted a son.

Madara having a family = Madara having a relationship = Madara having once been in love = Madara being another sadsap with a wangsty sobstory who we're supposed to pity and who will be TnJed.

No. Thanks.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 24, 2012)

I demand a montage showing how Obito trained and became skilled enough to troll Minato with Kamui (pre-getting owned)


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 24, 2012)

Some deprived chick stole his used condom then tried to peg him for child support. Reality is hell...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Some deprived chick stole his used condom then tried to peg him for child support. Reality is hell...



In Narutoverse, sex isn't even necessary. 

Just steal someone's DNA. 

We more or less just found out that Zetsu is Hashirama's "son" in a certain regard, anyway.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 24, 2012)

Uchiha are asexual. They breed by removing their eyes and planting them to grown another Uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Sep 24, 2012)

Rac said:


> Uchiha are asexual. They breed by removing their eyes and planting them to grown another Uchiha.



  

That's epic, and most likely true.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 25, 2012)

Rac said:


> Uchiha are asexual. They breed by removing their eyes and planting them to grown another Uchiha.


you may not be so far of the truth, Hashirama is a senju and he is almost a plant, i would not be surprised if Uchihas reproduced by spores or something


----------



## auem (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought he said the exact opposite.
> 
> Anyway fuck me if Madara had a wife and kids. Way to ruin his character. Let's just give Orochimaru a family too, while we're at it.



you totally ignored takL's posts after my comment,where he reaffirmed that......


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu may really be Madara's and Hashirama's spore baby


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

@ auem - I didn't ignore them. I didn't see them. But it still seems ambiguous, judging from what takL said.

But if you look that word up in the Denshi Jisho, one of the first things you get is "ancestral tablet". 



Jeαnne said:


> Zetsu may really be Madara's and Hashirama's spore baby



Strictly speaking, Madara _made_ Zetsu _out of_ Hashirama's DNA and probably his own..

So yep.  Zetsu is dat science baby.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

I do wonder if we'll find out Zetsu's origins soon.

He doesn't seem to be around right now, so he might not exist yet.


----------



## auem (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ auem - I didn't ignore them. I didn't see them. But it still seems ambiguous, judging from what takL said.
> 
> But if you look that word up in the Denshi Jisho, one of the first things you get is "ancestral tablet".
> 
> ...



umm...that's doesn't change the way it was said.....
anyway Madara dying virgin or not isn't my concern....
 obito could be his cousin's descendent for all that matters....but having madara's blood-line gives obito a good background to awaken Sharingan and MS same day....


First Tsurugi said:


> I do wonder if we'll find out Zetsu's origins soon.
> 
> He doesn't seem to be around right now, so he might not exist yet.



I want to know from where Gedo came from...it is clear that Gedo Mazo is behind harnessing Hashirama's power and perhaps created zetsu....

i don't see Rikodu creating a demonic statue....it could be his elder son who wanted the power of jyubi..


----------



## Zenigma (Sep 25, 2012)

auem said:


> umm...that's doesn't change the way it was said.....
> anyway Madara dying virgin or not isn't my concern....
> obito could be his cousin's descendent for all that matters....but having madara's blood-line gives obito a good background to awaken Sharingan and MS same day....
> 
> ...



I totally agree to the part of the elder son......
Maybe he mite have a role to play here,I mean as flashback chapters  loom ahead of us for the next few weeks v cannot ignore the elder sons character as well in the coming chapters!


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Sep 25, 2012)

603:
Obito heals up, then Madara schemes up a plan to make Obito kill Rin, which Obito successfully carries out but realizes immediately who he just killed (ala Gaara flashback).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Dr. Obvious said:


> 603:
> Obito heals up, then Madara schemes up a plan to make Obito kill Rin, which Obito successfully carries out but realizes immediately who he just killed (ala Gaara flashback).



Holy shit.

I just realized that Gaara and Kabuto basically did the exact same thing there.

Yea Kishi seems to like that. It will happen to Obito now, too.


----------



## Zenigma (Sep 25, 2012)

*Deja vu*



Dr. Obvious said:


> 603:
> Obito heals up, then Madara schemes up a plan to make Obito kill Rin, which Obito successfully carries out but realizes immediately who he just killed (ala Gaara flashback).



Agreed


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 25, 2012)

i predict the flashbacks getting closer to ending so we can get back to the fights.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dr. Obvious said:


> 603:
> Obito heals up, then Madara schemes up a plan to make Obito kill Rin, which Obito successfully carries out but realizes immediately who he just killed (ala Gaara flashback).



Ala Kabuto flashback as well. Anymore that we're forgetting?

This seems to be common practice in Ninja Land.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Villians killing their own kin? Nope, definitely original for Obito 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KyuubiFan (Sep 25, 2012)

We'll probably see Rin's death.

What I would like to see is a detailed flashback about Madara casually slaughtering the 5 clowns.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 25, 2012)

i suspect more flashbacks that explain nothing....and more pedophilia innuendos....more of madara reminiscing/lusting of hashirama.....

maybe a flashback of padme (i mean rin) dying.....


----------



## Sarry (Sep 25, 2012)

I predict a very short flashback, and Madara showing his dominance. With Kyuubi mentioning his hatred for Madara(I hope)


----------



## falconzx (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't see any reason for Madara to kill Rin though


----------



## SilenceOz (Sep 25, 2012)

falconzx said:


> I don't see any reason for Madara to kill Rin though



To warp Obito into seeing the world isnt fair and start his hatred for Konoha by having Kakashi fail to protect Rin


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 25, 2012)

^^^ Guys, I don't think that Madara is as evil as the usual villain. Especially if his ultimate goal is to bring a form of peace. Just a thought.

He probably had a reason for confronting Hashirama anyway. Perhaps something was going on that he didn't like? (that we don't know about yet.)


----------



## Mateush (Sep 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ^^^ Guys, I don't think that Madara is as evil as the usual villain. Especially if his ultimate goal is to bring a form of peace. Just a thought.
> 
> He probably had a reason for confronting Hashirama anyway. Perhaps something was going on that he didn't like? (that we don't know about yet.)



Maybe he's not 100% evil, but he obviously is sadistic which is ironical if he strives for peace.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 25, 2012)

Hopefully we will get spoilers before the chapter..

And we will see the orb, ill bet my lower parts on that.


----------



## jimbob631 (Sep 25, 2012)

People act like its this great big revelation that Madara isn't this completely evil entity.  No shit, very few interesting villains are just evil for the sake of it.  That doesn't mean he won't kill to complete his goals, just like Tobi.  I've seen way too many people say, look Madara talks about peace and love he's not evil at all, he won't do such and such.


----------



## handsock (Sep 25, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> People act like its this great big revelation that Madara isn't this completely evil entity.  No shit, very few interesting villains are just evil for the sake of it.  That doesn't mean he won't kill to complete his goals, just like Tobi.  I've seen way too many people say, look Madara talks about peace and love he's not evil at all, he won't do such and such.



Imagine if Kefka was in this anime. o_O


----------



## Faustus (Sep 25, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> People act like its this great big revelation that Madara isn't this completely evil entity.  No shit, very few interesting villains are just evil for the sake of it.  That doesn't mean he won't kill to complete his goals, just like Tobi.  I've seen way too many people say, look Madara talks about peace and love he's not evil at all, he won't do such and such.



Agreed. Some people act really stupid after the last chapter. "Wha, Madara is not that evil after all???!!!11!oneone!!" Well, of course he is not  Madara is not Orochimaru, he is not evil for the sake of being evil. Yes, he is like "lol, battle!!", but not "lol, evilness!" Even Tobi looks worse person than him.


----------



## Fay (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I bet that Madara would have had a son as "part of the plan"



Exactly...in other words S-A-S-U-K-E :ho


----------



## Recal (Sep 25, 2012)

Fay said:


> Exactly...in other words S-A-S-U-K-E :ho





Jeαnne said:


> I bet that Madara would have had a son as "part of the plan"



I would lol if this happened. Mainly because of the potential Madara reaction to certain canon events. Can you imagine the Rage if Madara found out his "part of the plan" son shacked up with Oro for three years? 

But he'd be totally cool with it when he realises that it was all for power and that Sasuke betrayed Oro in the end.

"Chip off the old block, son. Hn."


----------



## WT (Sep 25, 2012)

The story continues. 

Wouldnt mind if we see Sasuke and Oro again.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 25, 2012)

I predict Madara shows he has a space time technique. (Which is how he found Nagato.)

Cue Telegrams shitstorm.


----------



## takL (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> @ auem - I didn't ignore them. I didn't see them. But it still seems ambiguous, judging from what takL said.
> 
> But if you look that word up in the Denshi Jisho, one of the first things you get is "ancestral tablet".



ancestral(mortuary/family) tablet is in every household alter. the names of  family ancestors are on it. 
senzo no ihai wo yogosu(to soil the ancestral tablet) is an idiom that means 'to disgrace the anscestors'

anyhoo auem is right. obito didnt mean an anscestor of the clan but that of his.

many jp readers read it as obitos a direct descendant of madara, which i doubt. if so obito wouldve put it as oreno ojii-san(my grandfather) or oreno hii-jii-san (my great grandfather) i imagine.
and wouldnt madara have taken his kids with him when he left the clan?


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I predict Madara shows he has a space time technique. (Which is how he found Nagato.)
> 
> Cue Telegrams shitstorm.



Thus fully validating Minato's analysis.

Shit storm indeed.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

obito escapes to kohona using his space time jutsu again by accident but when he gets there he hears of rins death and he decided to return to madara.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 25, 2012)

I think Obito will only find Rin's grave, and not witness how she died.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 25, 2012)

takL said:


> ancestral(mortuary/family) tablet is in every household alter. the names of  family ancestors are on it.
> senzo no ihai wo yogosu(to soil the ancestral tablet) is an idiom that means 'to disgrace the anscestors'
> 
> anyhoo auem is right. obito didnt mean an anscestor of the clan but that of his.
> ...



Madara's Hatred is greater than his Children.


----------



## auem (Sep 25, 2012)

takL said:


> ancestral(mortuary/family) tablet is in every household alter. the names of  family ancestors are on it.
> senzo no ihai wo yogosu(to soil the ancestral tablet) is an idiom that means 'to disgrace the anscestors'
> 
> anyhoo auem is right. obito didnt mean an anscestor of the clan but that of his.
> ...


thanks takL for clarifying...


CA182 said:


> Madara's Hatred is greater than his Children.


or Madara hated his children....


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 25, 2012)

madara has too many enemies to let his children be known by others outside the clan.

aside from the fact that the uchiha's were mia during the kyuubi invasion is one of the most suspected things in this manga.

anyways i predict we get a timeskip within the flashback that obito is recovered and he decides to go  back to konoha to find out rin died while not on the same team as kakashi.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 25, 2012)

I predict it is revealed that the purpose of Obito and his help to Madara was to be his container. Somehow Madara will temporally transfer his consciousness to Obito's body thus he can travel wherever he wants. So it was actually Madara who fought Minato, met with Kisame and so on. But in Obiito's body. That would explain every plot-hole left  Even Obito's drastic change could be explained through the influence of Madara's mind inhabiting his body numerous times. It will even explain why Obito acted as Madara even alone or with Kabuto.


----------



## Mariko (Sep 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> i know kishi is gonna make her join sasuke again or else why let her escape and tell sasuke she was an uzumaki.
> 
> karin "you stabbed me "
> sasuke "so? "
> ...





Very good one Addy! 

Back on topic:

My pred: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



weekly usual


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> I think Obito will only find Rin's grave, and not witness how she died.



Hoping for something a bit more tragic.

I want him to arrive late, but the same time as Kakashi, unable to do a thing.

Despair. 




takL said:


> and wouldnt madara have taken his kids with him when he left the clan?



Maybe his children hated him too.


----------



## auem (Sep 25, 2012)

we will see flashback proceeded one month and obito is now less inclined to get out after continuous failure and somehow taking interest in madara's story...


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 25, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> People act like its this great big revelation that Madara isn't this completely evil entity.  No shit, very few interesting villains are just evil for the sake of it.  That doesn't mean he won't kill to complete his goals, just like Tobi.  I've seen way too many people say, look Madara talks about peace and love he's not evil at all, he won't do such and such.



Look Treize, His main secret plot was to bring a Full scale War between the Earth and space to bring the Ultimate Peace, and it worked fine!.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 25, 2012)

My outlandish prediction for this week is that Hashirama _gave_ Madara his DNA willingly after crushing Madara at the VotE simply because Hashi didn't want his one true rival and friend to die.

Heck I bet he even said something like "it doesn't matter if you live, as long as Konoha has the will of fire you'll always lose."

Which'll explain why Madara brought up Hashi's will of fire stuff during the kage battle.


----------



## Talis (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito performs a handstand.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

I predict Obito resisting with his pleasant personality, Rin dying for some reason thousands die as in the Narutoverse, Madara doing an inflamed hate speech about Obito being a foolish naive person, and Obito finally giving into the hatred within.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 25, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I would lol if this happened. Mainly because of the potential Madara reaction to certain canon events. Can you imagine the Rage if Madara found out his "part of the plan" son shacked up with Oro for three years?
> 
> But he'd be totally cool with it when he realises that it was all for power and that Sasuke betrayed Oro in the end.
> 
> "Chip off the old block, son. Hn."


*Sasuke arrives*

Madara: ...

Sasuke: ...

Madara:

Sasuke:

Madara: who are you?

Sasuke: Uchiha Sasuke.

Madara: hn.

Sasuke: ......

Madara: the last Uchiha brat alive, you might be my son so.

Sasuke: hn.

Madara: hn.

*Both glare at each other with the hands on hips pose*


----------



## Sarry (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *Sasuke arrives*
> 
> Madara: ...
> 
> ...



No hugs? No screaming at each other?
No Amaterasus to the face and what not?

Uchihas aren't hippies, true ones at least. There should be some lulz


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 25, 2012)

Sarry said:


> No hugs? No screaming at each other?
> No Amaterasus to the face and what not?
> 
> Uchihas aren't hippies, true ones at least. There should be some lulz


they could make a hatred contest


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ^^^ Guys, I don't think that Madara is as evil as the usual villain. Especially if his ultimate goal is to bring a form of peace. Just a thought.
> 
> He probably had a reason for confronting Hashirama anyway. Perhaps something was going on that he didn't like? (that we don't know about yet.)



>evil as the usual villain
>forgets every single villain in the manga is just "misunderstood"


----------



## Jay. (Sep 25, 2012)

gonna quit this manga if madara is sasuke's father/grandfather


----------



## Kor (Sep 25, 2012)

Jay. said:


> gonna quit this manga if madara is sasuke's father/grandfather



That's what they all say, then they come back the week after.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 25, 2012)

Kor said:


> That's what they all say, then they come back the week after.



Not quite, since there's a good number of people on this forum at this very time who've given up on Naruto. You just don't realize it because they don't give enough of a shit to kick up a fuss about it.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2012)

im one of those ppl that said id quit if tobi = obito, but im still here 

to stop reading naruto is like telling a crackhead dont smoke pot


----------



## hokageappie (Sep 25, 2012)

Flashback  kakashi And rin making OUT drove obito into The end of The world


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 25, 2012)

Foddernin: Sir, I regret to inform you...your student Rin has died. 
Minato:....
Foddernin:....
Minato:....I'M GONNA BE HOKAGE! 

Elsewhere...

Obito:  Must...kill...Yondaime's...entire...family


----------



## jacamo (Sep 25, 2012)

Jay. said:


> gonna quit this manga if madara is sasuke's father/grandfather



im glad you didnt say great grandfather or great-great grandfather

gota leave yourself some wiggle room 


maybe he's related to Izuna instead


----------



## Fay (Sep 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *Sasuke arrives*
> 
> Madara: ...
> 
> ...



In the manga Sasuke and Madara are the only ones who do that pose :ho! And don't forget kyuubi saying their chakras are very much alike


----------



## Sarry (Sep 25, 2012)

Fay said:


> In the manga Sasuke and Madara are the only ones who do that pose :ho! And don't forget kyuubi saying their chakras are very much alike



Oh, Kyuubi will love Naruto even more for that. 
Imagine Both Sasuke and Madara going after Kyuubi? The poor thing will have nightmares.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm telling you - Obito witnessed Rin's death from his Eye that Kakashi has.

It'll be while he is sleeping (So he thinks it's a nightmare).

This also is why he knows about Kakashi making promises and such on his/their graves.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 25, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> im one of those ppl that said id quit if tobi = obito, but im still here
> 
> to stop reading naruto is like telling a crackhead dont smoke pot



look on the bright side... at least we get to laugh at the Obito asspulls, and then laugh at the apologists who keep saying its good writing 

"Because you let Rin die!!!" 

Obito "slipping" through the ground/rocks despite only having a 2 tomoe Sharingan and not the MS  

Obito conveniently falling into Madara's lair, which means the Kannabi Bridge and the Iwa cave was situated directly above Madara 

next week in Obito Gaiden 




Sarry said:


> Oh, Kyuubi will love Naruto even more for that.
> Imagine Both Sasuke and Madara going after Kyuubi? The poor thing will have nightmares.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

obito comes back for his training after finding out rin died and madara tell him about RS and the history before he actually trains him.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 25, 2012)

Probably the chapter is going to end with Rin dying and Obito crying.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Sep 25, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Probably the chapter is going to end with Rin dying and Obito crying.



Or maybe it will end with _Obito_ dying and Rin crying. Then Obito wakes up from the flash back and is like, "Nah, that ain't right? What thee fuck did happen back then? Man, I really need to quit drinking."

Massashi Kishimoto, you genius!!! Extremely post-modern. He truly is a master.

 


*Spoiler*: __ 




He really is though.

:bliditachi


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope we get at least one big revelation this chapter.

The only surprising revelation last chapter was that Madara had already given his eyes away.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

I want this chapter or the next to end with Madara handing Obito a mask. The sound effects can be DUN DUN DUN.





cosmovsgoku said:


> I hope Evil comes soon!



We don't even have to wait for him anymore at the rate the chapters are coming out. Anyway it's been two weeks now since we saw him so I wouldn't expect anything.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Madara tells Obito what happened to Rin

Obito trains

Madara tells Obito his plans

 Chapter ends with Obito in mask standing over Konoha ready to take Minato out


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I hope we get at least one big revelation this chapter.
> 
> *The only surprising revelation last chapter was that Madara had already given his eyes away.*



how so exactly? it was ancient news


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Sep 25, 2012)

I predict more and more flashback


----------



## Flynn (Sep 25, 2012)

People were very skeptical that Madara awakened his Rinnegan after vote, and just gave his eyes away to Nagato. Before this chapter that is.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> how so exactly?
> 
> wasnt me and a few others telling others that madara was using spare eyes in the cave with obito bcuz madara had already given his eyes to nagato?



Because people figured that he did that just before he died.

Turns out that wasn't the case.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Everyone's just speculating the exact same stuff.

-moar flashbacks 
-Madara trains Obito
-Rin dies

Pretty safe to say this is exactly what will happen this chapter


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

It's too early for Rin to die.

There hasn't been a suitable amount of buildup yet.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because people figured that he did that just before he died.
> 
> Turns out that wasn't the case.



thats because people grasped the idea wrong, but it wasn't really much of a reveal.. at all


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> thats because people grasped the idea wrong, but it wasn't really much of a reveal.. at all



Yeah, that's why I said I'm hoping for something more surprising this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Was I the only one with an "!" moment when we found out Madara was actually hooked up to the Gedo Mezo last week? I feel like I was after reading some of this...


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2012)

yea when i saw that i was like oohh wtff thats how he been surviving so longg


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 25, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> Madara tells Obito what happened to Rin
> 
> Obito trains
> 
> ...



This would be disappointing, as it would (likely) mean that the flashbacks are ending much earlier than most (including myself) would like. The present fight is great, but we'll definitely going to see it (no way in hell potential final villains vs main characters are off-paneled)...on the other hand, there's a decent chance this is the last flashback we'll get of Tobito, so I don't want it to go to waste and leave all of our questions unanswered.



First Tsurugi said:


> It's too early for Rin to die.
> 
> There hasn't been a suitable amount of buildup yet.



Well, I'm not sure. There are two ways this could go:

(1) Rin is central to everything that's motivated Obito to go along with the plan etc.
(2) Rin is the reason Obito didn't contact Kakashi, and currently is resentful towards him.

I'm hoping (2) is the case. I was originally opposed to Tobito, but he's really growing on me as a character. I think there's a lot of potential with him, and a shorter flashback and/or (1) would severely limit the possibilities of how deep his character is/what could happen going forward.


----------



## NW (Sep 25, 2012)

*Joke Prediction: Chapter 603: The Butthurt Boy*

Obito: I gotta get outta here! 

Madara: Calm the fuck down, young padawan. I'll help you.

Obito: Screw you! Go, magical Hashi DNA!

*Obito becomes mobile again and runs to where Rin and Kakashi are.*

*Obito sees Rin get her head cut off by a random ninja and Kakashi was in the background sippin' tea (literally).*

*Obito's MS awakens.*

*Madara appears from the shadows*

Madara: Yes! Let the butthurt flow through you!

Obito: How'd you disconnect from the Mazou without dying?

Madara: I'm just that boss.

Obito: Okay, I'll become your apprentice. 

Madara: Good.

Obito: I'm done with this wretched past. I want to forget my name and plunge forward into the future.

Madara: Fine. From now on, you shall be known as... Tobi.

Obito: Tobi?! WTF is that shit? I said I wanted a new name, not the same thing spelled backwards!

Madara: STFU kid. Do as I say!

Obito: Alright, fine. 



PikaCheeka said:


> Was I the only one with an "!" moment when we found out Madara was actually hooked up to the Gedo Mezo last week? I feel like I was after reading some of this...


Really wasn't expecting it. Added alot to his eery feel.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 25, 2012)

fpliii said:


> This would be disappointing, as it would (likely) mean that the flashbacks are ending much earlier than most (including myself) would like. The present fight is great, but we'll definitely going to see it (no way in hell potential final villains vs main characters are off-paneled)...on the other hand, there's a decent chance this is the last flashback we'll get of Tobito, so I don't want it to go to waste and leave all of our questions unanswered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it's not , that's not even scratching the surface, we still need to see what happened with Nagato, Itachi it would at least be 2 more chapters.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 25, 2012)

This flashback is probably gonna continue for three more chapters. 

Obito has to try to escape the cave and get back to his team, Rin has to die, and Obito has to learn Madara's plans and get the mask.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 25, 2012)

Eliyua23 said:


> Obito in mask standing over Konoha ready to take Minato out



Anybody else still having trouble believing this...


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2012)

Well it might just end up Madara telling Obito his life story.
Flashback within a flashback.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Well it might just end up Madara telling Obito his life story.
> Flashback within a flashback.



I'd rather he save VOTE and shit for when both Sauce and Nardo are before him. Not to mention those flashbacks would prolly go on for a while.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2012)

The problem now is that this flashback ending right in the middle of Obito's conversion makes no sense. It'd be better if Madara and Obito temporarily win and while they are retreating, the flashback occurs. Therefore people won't be waiting for the fight.

Then they can have a "Find Madara before the Juubi arrives arc".


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Was I the only one with an "!" moment when we found out Madara was actually hooked up to the Gedo Mezo last week? I feel like I was after reading some of this...



You and me both, Pika. My mind was fucking blown


----------



## Evil (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> The problem now is that this flashback ending right in the middle of Obito's conversion makes no sense. It'd be better if Madara and Obito temporarily win and while they are retreating, the flashback occurs. Therefore people won't be waiting for the fight.
> 
> Then they can have a "Find Madara before the Juubi arrives arc".



Well this is just Obito remembering crap so I'd rather he remembers everything now and his fb's be done with. I'd not have Madara's fb's mixed in with his is what I'm probably trying to say.

OH SHIT MADARA POOPS ZETSU OUT!


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2012)

oh evil 
Hashi shit out Zetsu.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

EVIL! 

... 

Zetsu is a shit-for-brains?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

gedo mazo crapped out zetsu or the shodai clone


----------



## Lovely (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is the shit.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is Digisludge?


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is Hashirama's shit. Now everything makes sense.


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 25, 2012)

BTW, is anybody in favor of a second timeskip? Let's say the Moon's Eye Plan goes through...we could see a really different future (with an older, even more mature Naruto). Might be a little dark for shounen, but it could be fun.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 25, 2012)

So we learn how Zetsu came about. How interesting. /sarc


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Another timeskip would be frustrating because there's going to be chaos and destruction and that'd be skipped and have to be shown in flashbacks.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Sep 25, 2012)

WHAT DOES THIS EVEN MEAN?!!?! 

Goddamnit, I cannot see through your genius!!!


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is a total shithead.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is someone's shit confirmed.

On a related note is this the earliest we've ever gotten spoilers?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe everything Zetsu is and became gets shit all over in this chapter? 



First Tsurugi said:


> Zetsu is someone's shit confirmed.
> 
> On a related note is this the earliest we've ever gotten spoilers?



I think we got earlier spoilers around 600


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

the birth of zetsu?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Well it might just end up Madara telling Obito his life story.
> Flashback within a flashback.



That better not happen. For once Madara should get his own fucking flashback time. And tell it when Sasuke is around.

That and to give Madara's flashback the attention it needs, it will need a good 10 chapters or so, at least.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 25, 2012)

The shit looks like Tobi's mask... 

Obito finally gets his complete zetsu body and mask?


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is shat out of Hashirama, into the plant and out of the plant's roots? 

Makes sense.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is a shithead? He killed RIN!!!


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito becomes evil already


----------



## Turrin (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is made from Obito's shit


----------



## 0 (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting. Dog shit on Zetsu's head.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh this explains everything. 

More ambiguous jokes about characters' lower parts confirmed. 

Obito: Must I wipe the arses of all of your plant friends, too?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

There was someone before that theorised the otherwise inert goo would come to life because it interacted with Obito. Or perhaps Zetsu is just the "byproduct" of the Lilith impersonator.

Then again, it is a photo of shit. Last week there were diaper jokes... hmm Obito will clean up Madara and Zetsu will be born from his anus? So many years mocking MPREG and this is what happens...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## British Reputation (Sep 25, 2012)

Could this be in reference to that black joke that goes like:



> How long does it take a black woman to take a shit? Nine months!



OMG Zetsu's mom is Blafrican American? And since you showed white zetsu in the picture that must mean that you meant his dad is white. Time to analyze.

We must assume that the black lady is a part of the Cloud village. The most relevant black lady would have to be the Raikage's secret bitch. So I've gotten that one down; Zetsu's mom is Raikage's secret girl. Meaning she must've cheated on Raikage due to the husband being white. Confirmed.

Next is analyzing who the father could be. To do this, we must figure out which nation is the whitest. We can exclude the sand, as they're probably arabians due to the sand. We can exclude the Jews(the Earth village. i.e. big noses). 

That leaves us with the Leaf and the Water. Tough call, as Chojuru is a pretty white individual, whereas we have a ton of super white people in the Leaf as well. i.e. Konohamaru and his snot nosed wanna-be.

I conclude that the Leaf is the whitest country, therefore the father is confirmed to be one of two people: Minato or Madara. Most likely Minato as Madara has enough swag to almost be considered Blafrican American


----------



## Evil (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 25, 2012)

Lmao man that made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



 Zetsu reiterates that Obito is a good boy, and Tobi is born?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess Tobi and Zetsu meet for the first time?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]


Oh. Obito and Zetsu are synched in some way (apart from what the above poster said)?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> [sp][/sp]



Aww, this is gonna be a really touching chapter isn't it?


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

just as i thought, that part of zetsu somehow reminded me of Tobi's mask at first appearance with Zetsu.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Aww, this is gonna be a really touching chapter isn't it?



Madara tried to make last week a touching chapter, and we all know how that ended 

with Obito trying to escape his bed


----------



## Chibason (Sep 25, 2012)

I think I solved it. Zetsu is the Byproduct of experiments on Obito's wounded half. 

The mask are made of Zetsu material and can communicate with Obito!


----------



## British Reputation (Sep 25, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Zetsu material and can communicate with Obito!



Naaah. Otherwise Zetsu wouldn't have had to go to Obito to warn him about Sasuke fighting Naruto/Kakashi/Sakura


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

This chapter is about Zetsu; and origin story for Zetsu


----------



## Belette (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu's part has put the shit in Obito's head?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

The way I see it, Madara, or at least the Mazo he's attached to, creates Zetsu (aka shitting him out) and he becomes Obito's companion.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito is half zetsu...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The way I see it, Madara, or at least the Mazo he's attached to, creates Zetsu (aka shitting him out) and he becomes Obito's companion.



Yea that's what it's looking like to me, too.

Or my theory from last week was correct.


----------



## Evil (Sep 25, 2012)

Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 25, 2012)

So I was right, and he did get the zetsu body and the mask?


----------



## Lurko (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu stronger than we thought?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Remember the Tobi on a tank image?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.



Kamen Rider...


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Tobi is a kamen rider.
Looks like Darth Vader Tobi origin story is complete


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.



Eurgh, uh...Zetsu becomes Obito's motorcycle?

Edit: Oh, he gets his mask.


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

i knew it! Tobi was Kamen Rider


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 25, 2012)

So...

1. Zetsu is born from Hashirama/Gedou Mazou.

2. Zetsu is linked with or somehow served as a mentor to Obito. 

3. Obito was brainwashed.


Fucking SWEEEEEEEET


----------



## F3ar0ner (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.


Black Zetsu or something? I don't know...
Given your second spoiler, Tobi has a split personality due to Zetsu?
Maybe brainwashed?


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Zetsu is the true God of the manga? Is that what Evil is trying to say?


----------



## kteo (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.



It's certainly an interesting image. 

So it seems that Zetsu had a hand in shaping Obito's personality?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2012)

i dont fucking get any of those clues.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2012)

No Shodai vs Madara flashback


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 25, 2012)

Gimme more BijuuMode Featssss


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Which Kamen Rider series is that?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

cant see the last image


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.



Awesome chapter incoming.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito's personality was sealed away by White Zetsu Goo, and another Evil Obito personality was forged from despair - after witnessing Rin's death, vai Black Zetsu replay action?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

^The day we stop getting epic chapters, is the week after the epilogue concludes


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

now i see it for some reason it could not load on my computer. so zetsus gives obito a ride to kohona maybe


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

I like where this is going.  Mask possibly controlling him to an extent.



The last spoiler pic said "Tobi", so is Obito already Tobi by the end of this chapter? This flashback is moving faster than expected if that's the case.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 25, 2012)

1. madara made zetsu
2. zetsu was created to support obito
3. obito puts on his mask


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 25, 2012)

I think I've got it. Madara used the Hashirama wood made masks to brainwash Obito into becoming Tobi.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Those are all nice thoughts, also here's the last spoiler.



There's a new Kamen Rider series pretty much all the time[like Fourza last year and Wizard this year].

Using Tobi instead of Obito...

There's been a series of Tobis? Like more than one person wearing the mask?

/random


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito accepts Hashirama's hardwood?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

I was thinking that White Zetsu would have "Hashirama"'s personality and Black Zetsu would have Tobi's, but the most playful is actually White Zetsu so that doesn't fit. :\



First Tsurugi said:


> Which Kamen Rider series is that?



I don't recognise it and it looks generic, so *shrug*.



Klue said:


> Obito's personality was sealed away by White Zetsu Goo, and another Evil Obito personality was forged from despair - after witnessing Rin's death, vai Black Zetsu replay action?



Could be. White Zetsu is Obito's playful side. Black Zetsu would he his hatred side.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> I think I've got it. Madara used the Hashirama wood made masks to brainwash Obito into becoming Tobi.



And what of the Black Motorcycle?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

maybe the mask brain washes obito or connects him to zetsu and maybe gains info from it, the bike seems weird i still think tobi heads towards kohona or something that could be the meaning if the bike.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> And what of the Black Motorcycle?



Obito rides Black Zetsu?


----------



## Belette (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The last spoiler pic said "Tobi", so is Obito already Tobi by the end of this chapter? This flashback is moving faster than expected if that's the case.



If true it seems to fast for some TnJ, thus brainwash is more probable.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> And what of the Black Motorcycle?



Zetsu is a flytrap and kamen riders have insect face.


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like where this is going.  Mask possibly controlling him to an extent.
> 
> 
> 
> *The last spoiler pic said "Tobi", so is Obito already Tobi by the end of this chapter? This flashback is moving faster than expected if that's the case.*



yeah i guess so.
so Obito turns into Tobi at the last page 
that's fast


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito was riding on black Zetsu's shoulders when he fought Minato. You heard it here first.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Maleficent said:


> There's a new Kamen Rider series pretty much all the time[like Fourza last year and Wizard this year].
> 
> Using Tobi instead of Obito...
> 
> ...



That's kind of what it looks like to me, too. 

Oh my.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> No Shodai vs Madara flashback



Disappointing but oh well, perhaps we'll get another flashback of the fight some other day.  In any case this seems like a really interesting chapter.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito becoming "Tobi" doesn't mean he becomes evil, just that, for whatever reason, he's decided to start hiding his true identity.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

It's safe to say chapter will be about Zetsu's creation and Tobi's transformation (mask et all).



First Tsurugi said:


> Obito becoming "Tobi" doesn't mean he becomes evil, just that, for whatever reason, he's decided to start hiding his true identity.



Yes, like super heroes. That's what Kamen Rider is there for? Interesting Evil would use a hero, not a villain. I am aware I sometimes look into these spoilers too much, but they're so fun.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's kind of what it looks like to me, too.
> 
> Oh my.



Either that or we're about to have a magical Tobi transformation sequence.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 25, 2012)

So what I gather is that Obito gets his mask by the end of this chapter looks like this flashback might not.

Last as long as I thought with this pacing.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

There can't be multiple "Tobi's", because "Tobi" is based off of "Obito".


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 25, 2012)

I bet Obito's new body is what makes him taller.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There can't be multiple "Tobi's", because "Tobi" is based off of "Obito".



Tobi is a type of bird of prey in Japan and seeing as Madara is a falconer, the name has a double meaning.

Therefore you shouldn't discount it on that reason.


----------



## Rama (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito tries to become some hero with his new power and takes on the secret identity of Tobi.  Thats what I got from the Kamen Rider pic anyway.


----------



## Evil (Sep 25, 2012)

Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.


----------



## Maleficent (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There can't be multiple "Tobi's", because "Tobi" is based off of "Obito".





I meant more the mask in general, since we saw the long hair + mask and all that.


O shizzz


----------



## Trance Kuja (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd like to accept the 'brainwashing tobi mask" theory; just because it makes his drastic shift from "good to dick" more believable.

EDIT: OMG, Yamato is secretly a Tobi shadowclone!! 
lol..I'd actually laugh pretty hard...


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



You forgot my ass. That is mindfucking.

THE FUCK AT YAMATO. THE FUCK AT YAMATO USING VS!MINATO MASK.

OBITO CAN USE MOKUTON?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



Obito gets mokuton oh shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2012)

> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



Bullshit you trolling ass wigga


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



1. Obito went through the same experimentation done on Yamato...and so he can ALSO use Mokuton jutsu, he just hasn't used it yet.

2. Obito was plastered on that tree/root underneath Hashiramaa just like how Yamato is now. So he can heal up and absorb his life force?

3. Yamato is the new Tobi >_>


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

obito uses wood techs?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Yamatoooo.

I knew it.

Senju DNA is actually evil.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito Wood Releasing? Finally.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



Was it one of those failed experiments that Orochimaru made with scapegoats to emulate Hashirama's power the one that fought Minato and everything?

Obito could be using some early Mokuton powers though, as a friend of my just suggested.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



Tobi with Mokuton?


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Mokuton no Obito. I'm so pumped for this chapter now. Evil, don't troll my assumption.

It's on bitches.


----------



## Treerone (Sep 25, 2012)

Madara gets some of his lower parts taken care of.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

I do wonder why use Yamato though, and not Hashirama or Madara using mokuton. Throw at Orochimaru's experiments perhaps.

edit: thread goes so fast I've been beaten like five posters.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 25, 2012)

So we have Yamato, that specific mask, and a mokuton being used.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Hard to make guesses because we don't know if this chap is all flashback or if it's half FB and half battle.


----------



## Belette (Sep 25, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I do wonder why use Yamato though, and not Hashirama or Madara using mokuton. Throw at Orochimaru's experiments perhaps.
> 
> edit: thread goes so fast I've been beaten like five posters.



Because Tobi and Yamato have similar haircut?


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 25, 2012)

so zetsu is made from hashirama poop and yamato returned to the manga as new tobi


----------



## Azaleia (Sep 25, 2012)

What on the Earth is that?

Yamato? Kamen Rider? Well, thanks Evil , now I'm so damn confused...

Pd: Fuzakenna!!!!


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

why put Yamato face tho?

i dont like where this is going if Obito can use Mokuton 
maybe just related with one of those Oro's experiments 

So basically what happened to Obito is more or less the same like Yamato?


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hard to make guesses because we don't know if this chap is all flashback or if it's half FB and half battle.



All flashback, probably.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 25, 2012)

So Obito actually has Mokuton I was starting to think he didn't have it since he was posing as Madara at that time and he never demonstrated it.

This lends credence to the theory that Tobi's regeneration is in fact the regeneration without seals that Madara stated Hashirama had.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> All flashback, probably.



That's what I assumed but I'm surprised that the spoilers indicate that Obito is masked and fighting already.

Or someone is, at least.


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hard to make guesses because we don't know if this chap is all flashback or if it's half FB and half battle.



Tell me, when has Kishimoto ever shown half flash backs, half fighting. That's too much fun in one chapter, you should know Kishimoto. He likes stretching out his long boring stories.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 25, 2012)

Yamato spoiler could simply mean Zetsu is made of Hashirama's DNA (Duh) which, as we know makes up Obito's body.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 25, 2012)

so yamato revives hashirama and summons the death god? thanks evil


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

judging from hints
any chance that Obito is not running solo as Tobi?


----------



## Turrin (Sep 25, 2012)

All I can think off is:

1. Madara has Gedou Mazou shit out a Zetsu Clone
2. Zetsu clone fuses with Obito
3. Obito  gains Senju DNA like Yamato
4. Madara uses the Zetsu clone to cause Obito to become Tobi some how


----------



## vered (Sep 25, 2012)

nice pics from Evil.
Obito has mokutoun?or has similarities with Yamato?
and who was the mask one that fought Minato?and the long hair one?could they had been zetsu clones or clones in some way or shape?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe Madara tested Obito a bit with his early Mokuton skills? Or Obito trained his Mokuton jutsus, wearing that mask first, by fighting some just-made Zetsus.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



Tobi is Yamato 



Gilgamesh said:


> Bullshit you trolling ass wigga


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 25, 2012)

kinda surprised at all the surprise around here. i was almost sure tobi could use mokuton already


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 25, 2012)

Obito fondles Rin's corpse with the Mokuton.


----------



## navy (Sep 25, 2012)

Yamato becomes evil like Obito.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

navy said:


> Yamato becomes evil like Obito.



Eh, that seems rather unlikely.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 25, 2012)

I liked T bag's interpretation: Zetsu is made, fixes up Obito, Obito puts on mask for the first time.

But that was before Yamato pic though. 

Could just be the Senju DNA being the root of all evil.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 25, 2012)

we will see more tears of the little good boy obito,I can't wait for it


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 25, 2012)

Dafuq with all these spoilers?


----------



## Maracunator (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



Maybe it means we'll see Tobi subduing Isobu (the Sanbi) at the same time he controlled Yagura's mind, similar to how Yamato used to subdue Kurama when it was going out of Naruto's control.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Yamato is my favorite character .... really hope he makes a come back.....


----------



## tears (Sep 25, 2012)

ShinyMarch said:


> we will see more tears of the little good boy obito,I can't wait for it



tears huh ?


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

Maracunator said:


> Maybe it means we'll see Tobi subduing Isobu (the Sanbi) at the same time he controlled Yagura's mind, similar to how Yamato used to subdue Kurama when it was going out of Naruto's control.



The hand seal is different for controlling.


----------



## Nic (Sep 25, 2012)

seems like he integrates zetsu's part to fix Obito giving him Hashirama's powers. hope that's not the whole chapter.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 25, 2012)

yamato becomes completely evil because kakashi let Rin die


----------



## navy (Sep 25, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, that seems rather unlikely.



What else are they gonna do about him...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2012)

Maracunator said:


> Maybe it means we'll see Tobi subduing Isobu (the Sanbi) at the same time he controlled Yagura's mind, similar to how Yamato used to subdue Kurama when it was going out of Naruto's control.



Could be, Evil did select that panel where Yamato was about to control the raging Kyuubi during Naruto's Fuuton training (if the panel is from that arc). 

For Obito to be able to control Kurama during the birth of Naruto he must've been sure he was capable of doing such feat, so him going after the Sanbi/Yagura first is plausible. 

And also, he now is made of from an Hashirama's artificial body, meaning he has Senju DNA and Hashirama was able to control Bijuus (with the help of his necklace IIRC).


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> The hand seal is different for controlling.



Not sure that matters.

Do we have any panels where Yamato is shown doing the seal for controlling? That may be the best Evil could do.

Not saying it's true, but possible.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm hyped for this chapter.

The moment when he first puts the mask on is going to be awesome.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 25, 2012)

That seems really fast paced, unless Kishi time shifts through panels mid way. There has to be some amount of time before the birth of the masked man to controlling Yagura.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Flynn said:


> That seems really fast paced, unless Kishi time shifts through panels mid way. There has to be some amount of time before the birth of the masked man to controlling Yagura.



Time travel?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2012)

So Obito had Mokuton but didn't use it against Minato?


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2012)

Evil, do you mind telling us if we have chapter next week or not?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 25, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So Obito had Mokuton but didn't use it against Minato?



God mode sue aura too strong.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm excited


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Sep 25, 2012)

*What is....happening?!*


Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 25, 2012)

Yamato is Kamen Rider 2?


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 25, 2012)

Holy shit.... Nawaki is in this chapter?


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> Evil, do you mind telling us if we have chapter next week or not?



Why wouldn't we?


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 25, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Holy shit.... Nawaki is in this chapter?



... huh?


----------



## Flynn (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Time travel?



Or will my suspended time dimension theory come true?!


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Flynn said:


> That seems really fast paced, unless Kishi time shifts through panels mid way. There has to be some amount of time before the birth of the masked man to controlling Yagura.



Flashback Time Skip.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not sure that matters.
> 
> Do we have any panels where Yamato is shown doing the seal for controlling? That may be the best Evil could do.
> 
> Not saying it's true, but possible.



There is. It is the same. 

siugetsu's reaction 

Although it's just one of many and I only remembered the final one. I apologise.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flashback Time Skip.



Maybe it's not a flashback at all. Maybe they really went back in time.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 25, 2012)

tears said:


> tears huh ?



wut?


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 25, 2012)

Soo..

White Zetsu is a shit-for-brains. He's a dumbass. Completely unusable and not able to be counted on.

Obito was cured use Zetsu-Goo (Hashirama DNA) which gave him Mokuton powers, at a very low scale (Like Yamato)

Taken the Kamen Rider picture I get:

"...recruited its agents through kidnapping, turning their victims into mutant cyborgs and, ultimately, brainwashing them"

So Obito was brainwashed, and turned into a mutant via Zetsu-Goo.

Ergo, the key to beating Tobi is undoing the brainwashing. Great. Another villain getting TNJ'd.


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why wouldn't we?



One Piece isn't out this week, so maybe Naruto takes one next week. Just paranoid...


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Yamato has Zetsu goo powers now


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Soo..
> 
> White Zetsu is a shit-for-brains. He's a dumbass. Completely unusable and not able to be counted on.
> 
> ...



Sounds like something Kishi would do.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 25, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Soo..
> 
> White Zetsu is a shit-for-brains. He's a dumbass. Completely unusable and not able to be counted on.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the cycle of hatred continues.


----------



## αce (Sep 25, 2012)

Once it was revealed Obito and Rin was a major motive in his revenge, TNJ was inevitable.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 25, 2012)

No-One (see what I did there?) is safe from TnJ


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 25, 2012)

once you are a villain in the naruto manga, TnJ is bound to happen to you


----------



## KevKev (Sep 25, 2012)

Applying Senju DNA is like fucking tanning nowadays huh


----------



## Superstars (Sep 25, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Once it was revealed Obito and Rin was a major motive in his revenge, TNJ was inevitable.



I have to agree with this. It's also one of the reasons why I jumped of the Tobi bandwagon as soon as he started taking personal shots at Kakashi.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay, why is Obito sitting on Hiruzen's lap. Something isn't right about this


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2012)

every villain seems to be susceptible to tnj i would not be surprised for madara to be tnj as well


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Spoiler said:
			
		

> Raw Text said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Phosphorus is Rin.



> Rehab
> 
> Madara is dormant.
> Android two people showed up in orbit before, interesting conversation （ one white zetsu ）
> ...



Looks like Madara goes into hibernation. 

The chapter ends with the set-up of Rin's demise. Looks like Zetsu actually did it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh shit Obito's an android now


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't know Obito could try out people.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 25, 2012)

I guess I'll take a crack at it.

White Zetsu w/ shit for brains pic = Zetsu are nothing but shells

Zetsu w/ swirly Tobi mask "Tobi is a good boy" = Obito was always good

Yamato w/ Tobi mask = Tobi is a clone wearing a mask

Tobi in black on motorcycle = Tobi is nothing but a vicious cycle of clones

Analysis:
White zetsu were nothing but shells made from the chakra of Hashirama. Obito was almost literally "half" the person he was. But this doesn't change the fact that he's still who he is; a good natured boy who lived by the nindo that shaped Naruto. Since Obito was always a good boy, Madara couldn't brainwash him, so he killed him and created an Obito clone or clones, thus creating a vicious cycle of what the embodiment of "Tobi" stood for.

EDIT: too slow, guess spoilers came out. Fml.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Phosphorus is Rin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao!

If this is true, I wonder if Tobi knows.


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 25, 2012)

android 2 obito lmao


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sounds like something Kishi would do.



This phrase is like the kiss of death in this manga.


----------



## Klue (Sep 25, 2012)

Andriod no Obito.

It's official.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 25, 2012)

Uhhhhmmmm

If you cut out parts of it and retranslate it, you get Star Wars jokes. Should we take this seriously?

I was trying to pinpoint "Android" and started deleting words from the bottom up. Got to:



> リハビリ
> 
> マダラが休眠状態に
> 人造人間二人がオビ



Translated to



> Rehab
> 
> Madara is dormant.
> Obi-Wan's two Android


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Huh Japanese language has a specific word for android that some how Google translate is able to translate perfectly?!?!?!


I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 25, 2012)

It's from someone with tripecode  ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd.
So it's probably fake.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> It's from someone with tripecode  ◆Kaze/dDnrcMd.
> So it's probably fake.



Same name as the guy who posted them here.

You'd think they could be a little less obvious with their names.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 25, 2012)

I am trusting Evil's spoilers more. And considering his silence, I think we deciphred right all of them. We have a pretty general idea of what chapter's content.


----------



## Jad (Sep 25, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am trusting Evil's spoilers more. And considering his silence, I think we deciphred right all of them. We have a pretty general idea of what chapter's content.



Yeah, more boring shit.


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uhhhhmmmm
> 
> If you cut out parts of it and retranslate it, you get Star Wars jokes. Should we take this seriously?
> 
> ...





It's safe to assume that this is fake though I wouldn't have minded there being an android in this chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Andriod no Obito.
> 
> It's official.



No Klue, it's not official.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2012)

Jad said:


> Yeah, more boring shit.



disagree  think it is important to see this flashbacks and i want to learn more of madara and tobi


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

heylove said:


> It's safe to assume that this is fake though I wouldn't have minded there being an android in this chapter.



One of the kanji in "Android" is the same that is in Hashirama's name, so it isn't exactly far-fetched.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2012)

Not saying the spoiler is real, but it's not like we haven't seen androids in this manga before: Asura Realm anyone.


----------



## auem (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Silly me, I forgot to post one of the spoilers.



along with kamen rider hint,i guess there were other tobis made out of zetsu(who can replicate chakra)....they were bidding for madara,until obito take over as a real uchhiha........


----------



## Evil (Sep 26, 2012)

That Japanese spoiler is real, you guys are translating it wrong.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't that term also be translated as "Cyborg" or "Synthetic Human"? Bishop from _Aliens_ comes to mind.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> That Japanese spoiler is real, you guys are translating it wrong.



_We_ aren't translating it. 

But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> _We_ aren't translating it.
> 
> But thanks for the heads up.



Looks like I negged the poor guy for nothing.

Oh well.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> That Japanese spoiler is real, you guys are translating it wrong.



Ah.  So we'll get to see Rin this chapter and the next one possibly see her die.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 26, 2012)

Remember the time zetsu was in sasuke? Hahahaha, going to bite him in the ass soon. Another clone in the making.


----------



## vered (Sep 26, 2012)

so the spoiler is real.now we need a translation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Madara goes into hibernation.

Two "people" (synthetic humans/humans created out of Hashirama goo) appear in front of Obito and have an interesting conversation, but only one is confirmed as a White Zetsu...?

Obito co-operating with his new body allows him to rehabilitate. That doesn't even need re-translating I don't think.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Remember the time zetsu was in sasuke? Hahahaha, going to bjte him in the ass soon. Another clone in the making.



When he gave him some of Mei's chakra during the Kage Summit Arc?

If Sasuke uses Wood Release. :rofl


----------



## Tempest (Sep 26, 2012)

the only 2 characters that can join that i can think of are black and white zetsu


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara goes into hibernation.
> 
> Two "people" (synthetic humans/humans created out of Hashirama goo) appear in front of Obito and have an interesting conversation, but only one is confirmed as a White Zetsu...?
> 
> Obito co-operating with his new body allows him to rehabilitate. That doesn't even need re-translating I don't think.


Sounds extremely likely. I'm interested in Madara's hibernation though. Does that mean he's dead?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Tempest said:


> the only 2 characters that can join that i can think of are black and white zetsu



Sakon and Ukon.


----------



## Evil (Sep 26, 2012)

Here.

Madara is sleeping, two clones appear before Obito and have an interesting conversation. They help rehabilitate Obito, help him use the Harashima stuff that's been grafted on him essentially. Time passes, one of the Zetsu clones comes back and tells Obito that Rin and Kakashi are surrounded by Mist Ninja's and are in trouble. Obito is surrounded by the Zetsu clone so he can use it's body.

Edit: This isn't a direct translation, it's just a summary of what the spoiler was saying.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Remember the time zetsu was in sasuke? Hahahaha, going to bite him in the ass soon. Another clone in the making.



he was on him, not in him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Never mind. 

 Obito gets magical sleep healing.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sakon and Udon.



ah sorry meant to say of significance to the flashback.. no offense to them lol, and they don't strike to me as synthetic or artificial like white zetsu does...


----------



## mayumi (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> When he gave him some of Mei's chakra during the Kage Summit Arc?
> 
> If Sasuke uses Wood Release. :rofl



Who knows what tobi has done to sasuke. From transfering eyes to patching him up. All seems madara like.  After seeing obito we should not be surprised at another rikudou in the making. Artificially created.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2012)

So really the chapter is boring.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

The two characters, if that's correct are probably the two halves of Zetsu.

And if its true that Mist shinobi are responsible for Rin's death, that would explain why Obito manipulated Yagura and inflicted such suffering to the Mist Village.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The two characters, if that's correct are probably the two halves of Zetsu.
> 
> And if its true that Mist shinobi are responsible for Rin's, that would explain why Obito manipulated Yagura and brought such suffering to the Mist Village.



Oh, Dear God. :rofl

BringerOfCarnage's Hitler Reaction video is going to have a lot of fun with that one.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito is going to end up losing control and kill Rin isn't he?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, when Obito snapped, he really fucking snapped. 

Poor mist village.


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 26, 2012)

so no mokuton?


----------



## Evil (Sep 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The two characters, if that's correct are probably the two halves of Zetsu.
> 
> And if its true that Mist shinobi are responsible for Rin's death, that would explain why Obito manipulated Yagura and inflicted such suffering to the Mist Village.



I doubt it, more than likely it will turn out that Obito killed Rin while he was trying to protect her. Thus his accepting of a cruel reality, Madara's ways, and condemnation of Kakashi not protecting her. Because he couldn't protect her from him.


----------



## auem (Sep 26, 2012)

so story is moving real quick....obito is already going to see Rin dying...

i also get what Evil meant by kamen rider hint is that obito to rescue...


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

When you have a technique like Rinne Tensei up your sleeve, raging due to loss, simply doesn't make much sense.

I don't know, maybe it's just me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> I doubt it, more than likely it will turn out that Obito killed Rin while he was trying to protect her. Thus his accepting of a cruel reality, Madara's ways, and condemnation of Kakashi not protecting her. Because he couldn't protect her from him.



Well, the ironic way is always possible as well.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> When you have a technique like Rinne Tensei up your sleeve, raging due to loss, simply doesn't make much sense.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me.



Maybe that's not what Obito wanted. Maybe he wanted to change the way the world is, not change what happened in his world presently. Hence the Moon's Eye Plan..


----------



## Deana (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> I doubt it, more than likely it will turn out that Obito killed Rin while he was trying to protect her. Thus his accepting of a cruel reality, Madara's ways, and condemnation of Kakashi not protecting her. Because he couldn't protect her from him.


I have a feeling that Obito is the one that killed her, too. 

Kamen Rider W? >.>


----------



## Alexdhamp (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually...doesn't the spoiler say one of the "androids"(maybe man-made human or synthetic human would be better...) is White Zetsu? Is the other Black Zetsu, then?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

If he merged with Zetsu, maybe Zetsu forced his powers to go out of control, without Obito ever realizing it.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito: Kakashi, why didn't you protect Rin from me trying to protect her?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2012)

"Kakashi you let Rin die"

"Obito you dizzy friend you killed her"

"....NO IT WAS YOUR FAULT"


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 26, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Obito: Kakashi, why didn't you protect Rin from me trying to protect her?



Obito: I accidentally the whole Rin.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 26, 2012)

So... in other words... this kid is mad at himself for doing the complete opposite of protecting his preteenage love so the whole world has to suffer?

Coooooool


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Tempest said:


> So... in other words... this kid is mad at himself for doing the complete opposite of protecting his preteenage love so the whole world has to suffer?
> 
> Coooooool



His rage sounds legit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> I doubt it, more than likely it will turn out that Obito killed Rin while he was trying to protect her. Thus his accepting of a cruel reality, Madara's ways, and condemnation of Kakashi not protecting her. Because he couldn't protect her from him.



Yea after seeing Gaara and Kabuto, the whole accidentally-killing-someone-you-love thing is very likely.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tempest said:


> So... in other words... this kid is mad at himself for doing the complete opposite of protecting his preteenage love so the whole world has to suffer?
> 
> Coooooool



I thought we already established that a couple chapters ago 

But now it's even lamer if it caused the bloody mist on top of that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> "Kakashi you let Rin die"
> 
> "Obito you dizzy friend you killed her"
> 
> "....NO IT WAS YOUR FAULT"



He doesn't blame Kakashi though.


----------



## geminis (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoops my bad posted accidentally in the poiler thread anyway....

Haven't been active but what I gather recently is that..Madara and Obito are trying to merge with Hashirama to become the next rikudous....and to become complete they need the Juubi since Rikudou was the juubi's jinchuuriki.....That Gedou Mazou statue was created using Hashirama lifeforce...since Hashi had the power to control the tailed beasts....stop me if I'm utterly wrong

@ shinte... tired, and took some hits off of some killer uptown haze my apologies


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2012)

maybe obito made the mist become bloody because of them being responsible for rins death


----------



## Turrin (Sep 26, 2012)

Maybe they weren't even mist Shinobi, but Zetsu clones.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Most likely.



Gabe said:


> maybe obito made the mist become bloody because of them being responsible for rins death



MUST. KILL. MORE. TEENAGE. GIRLS.



Explains why he fapped when Sasuke stabbed Karin.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> MUST. KILL. MORE. TEENAGE. GIRLS.
> 
> 
> 
> Explains why he fapped when Sasuke stabbed Karin.



   

Tobi uses hatred.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> When you have a technique like Rinne Tensei up your sleeve, raging due to loss, simply doesn't make much sense.
> 
> I don't know, maybe it's just me.



Tell that to Nagato.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> His rage sounds legit.



"It's literally my fault. I should be upset with myself, but fuck it, Ima take it out on everybody!"

Okay kid, chill tf out... -__-



insane111 said:


> I thought we already established that a couple chapters ago
> 
> But now it's even lamer if it caused the bloody mist on top of that.



Well we knew it was over Rin, but now we find out it's because he was the one who killed Rin himself? Tf... lol. Awesome...


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Tell that to Nagato.



Oh, I wasn't excluding him, believe me.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi uses hatred.



His whole "hurr durr durr" over the Karin stabbing makes a lot more sense if you consider the possibility that he accidentally killed Rin.

He probably thought Sasuke killing Karin would make him go full-blown evil like it did for him.

He just misjudged how much Sasuke actually gave a shit.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 26, 2012)

Alexdhamp said:


> Actually...doesn't the spoiler say one of the "androids"(maybe man-made human or synthetic human would be better...) is White Zetsu? Is the other Black Zetsu, then?



I suspect that neither of them look just like Zetsu, based on Evil's "Zetsu with head made of poop" spoiler. They are probably gooey proto-Zetsus.


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 26, 2012)

Kinda sad how every villain that gets plot time is a clone of eachother.


----------



## auem (Sep 26, 2012)

Tempest said:


> So... in other words... this kid is mad at himself for doing the complete opposite of protecting his preteenage love so the whole world has to suffer?
> 
> Coooooool



it is the destiny of all the naruto villains.....living in denial....


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2012)

if the zetsus ad goop prototypes of zetsus i wonder what made them what they are now. maybe they ate madaras body after him died.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

So what was up with the poop spoiler...



Ichiurto said:


> Kinda sad how every villain that gets plot time is a clone of eachother.



I think Kishi is trying to say that we go to war because we want to protect those we love, but in doing so we oftentimes end up accidentally killing them, which works in the manga but isn't very applicable to everyday life. 

It's kind of a reversal of the WoF, too, which may be why he's using it. The Will of Fire drives people to fight to protect loved ones. There is an adverse force working against it to ensure that we kill them instead.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> if the zetsus ad goop prototypes of zetsus i wonder what made them what they are now. maybe they ate madaras body after him died.



Zetsu looks a bit like Obito. The black/white Zetsu may be a mutant clone from Obito, with another personality mixed in.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think Kishi is trying to say that we go to war because we want to protect those we love, but in doing so we oftentimes end up accidentally killing them, which works in the manga but isn't very applicable to everyday life.
> 
> It's kind of a reversal of the WoF, too, which may be why he's using it. The Will of Fire drives people to fight to protect loved ones. There is an adverse force working against it to ensure that we kill them instead.



I think it's more like: The WoF makes you want to protect those who are precious to you, which then leads to hatred when you inevitably fail to protect those people. That then leads to suffering.


----------



## geminis (Sep 26, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Zetsu looks a bit like Obito. The black/white Zetsu may be a mutant clone from Obito, with another personality mixed in.



That's what I've been saying.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

thats all there is to the chapter? no more info?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Zetsu looks a bit like Obito. The black/white Zetsu may be a mutant clone from Obito, with another personality mixed in.



this would be interesting.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like the Zetsu is controlling him to an extent then, but maybe under the guise of Obito just not being able to control the mokuton? 

In other news, wtf Kakashi?

Obito "dies" in front of Kakashi. No MS for Kakashi.
Now Rin is going to die in front of him. Again, no MS for Kakashi.

I'm really wondering what awoke it for him then.



First Tsurugi said:


> I think it's more like: The WoF makes you want to protect those who are precious to you, which then leads to hatred when you inevitably fail to protect those people. That then leads to suffering.



Which means that the WoF is inherently flawed, which is problematic.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

i bet u madara had something to do with rins murder. he set that whole shit up


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> His whole "hurr durr durr" over the Karin stabbing makes a lot more sense if you consider the possibility that he accidentally killed Rin.
> 
> He probably thought Sasuke killing Karin would make him go full-blown evil like it did for him.
> 
> He just misjudged how much Sasuke actually gave a shit.


Nah I think Sasuke killing Karin was confirmation that he'd gone over the edge. The equivalent of Obito killing Rin by accident would be Sasuke's fight with Itachi as in a way it can be argued that he drove his brother to death.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Which means that the WoF is inherently flawed, which is problematic.



Enter: Nardo, "The Chosen One, destined to bring peace.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like the Zetsu is controlling him to an extent then, but maybe under the guise of Obito just not being able to control the mokuton?
> 
> In other news, wtf Kakashi?
> 
> ...



the flaw is that most of the WoF followers aren't strong enough to protect their loved ones. hashirama was but i guess he didn't take into account that aside from some far and few legends down the road he and madara were the odd ones out


----------



## Deana (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> His whole "hurr durr durr" over the Karin stabbing makes a lot more sense if you consider the possibility that he accidentally killed Rin.
> 
> He probably thought Sasuke killing Karin would make him go full-blown evil like it did for him.
> 
> He just misjudged how much Sasuke actually gave a shit.


Boy did he miscalculate. 
Karin was the equivalent of a small speed bump to Sasuke.


----------



## Voodoo chile (Sep 26, 2012)

Didn't think it would come to this...
Next chapter Zetsu takes control of Obito's body for a moment, killing Rin. Obito gets wounded but is rescued and Zetsu is implanted in his body. Obito wakes in Madara's cave.

Madara: Lord Tobi, can you hear me?
Obito: Yes Master, where is Rin, is she all right?
Madara: it seems that in your anger, you killed her.
Obito: Noooooooo


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Deana said:


> Boy did he miscalculate.
> Karin was the equivalent of a small speed bump to Sasuke.



It was still progress.


----------



## vered (Sep 26, 2012)

oh why oh why.Why kishi had to do this and have obito there besides Madara instead of Nagato as it should have been.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

vered said:


> oh why oh why.Why kishi had to do this and have obito there besides Madara instead of Nagato as it should have been.



Because Nagato lacked hatred.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 26, 2012)

i really want to know what the hell zetsu is


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because Nagato lacked hatred.



Do you not remember what Nagato did to Hanzo and his family? That was pure hate-fueled revenge.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Do you not remember what Nagato did to Hanzo and his family? That was pure hate-fueled revenge.



Madara only accepts Grade A Uchiha brand hatred.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Do you not remember what Nagato did to Hanzo and his family? That was pure hate-fueled revenge.



he was mentally ill so he gets off easy.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 26, 2012)

that wasn't until after hanzo killed his best friend.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

nagato got manipulated too, did u guys forget?


----------



## Superstars (Sep 26, 2012)

boring chapter.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> nagato got manipulated too, did u guys forget?



To an extent. But at the end of the day, Nagato followed his own path.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Sep 26, 2012)

I predict more understanding.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Sep 26, 2012)

LHMM was behind Nagato & Obito's tragedies I FEEL it


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> To an extent. But at the end of the day, Nagato followed his own path.



Minato disagrees.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 26, 2012)

Evil said:


> Here.
> 
> Madara is sleeping, two clones appear before Obito and have an interesting conversation. They help rehabilitate Obito, help him use the Harashima stuff that's been grafted on him essentially. Time passes, one of the Zetsu clones comes back and tells Obito that Rin and Kakashi are surrounded by Mist Ninja's and are in trouble. Obito is surrounded by the Zetsu clone so he can use it's body.
> 
> Edit: This isn't a direct translation, it's just a summary of what the spoiler was saying.



Where did you get this spoiler?


----------



## vered (Sep 26, 2012)

makes me remember the times when we had Pain as the main villain while Jiraya just entered the rain village and to confront him.
these were the good times.
now we have this


----------



## Revolution (Sep 26, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i really want to know what the hell zetsu is



I have a feeling it was given to Madara by Hashi as a gift of life because they parallel Naruto and Sasuke.  Naruto would save Sasuke's life.  This man of the past reveals a possible future.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Where did you get this spoiler?



In the spoiler thread lol


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

vered said:


> makes me remember the times when we had Pain as the main villain while Jiraya just entered the rain village and to confront him.
> these were the good times.
> now we have this



Pain was never really the main villain, it was obvious he was Obito's dragon from his introduction.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 26, 2012)

My body is ready for Itachi hype.

Orochimaru, Sasuke, Obito, Kakashi: all notorious Itachi-hypers.

I'll be tickled pink if the rest follow suit. 

Come on, Nardo, mention Itachi to the Uchiha.

Come on, Sauce, chat up Orochimaru 'bout Itachi.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 26, 2012)

i wish pain could have been a collective of ninja that all had the rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pain was never really the main villain, it was obvious he was Obito's dragon from his introduction.



Sadly, yeah.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 26, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Pain was never really the main villain, it was obvious he was Obito's dragon from his introduction.



obito's dragon...the shadowy figure we saw at the end of part 1 was OBITO'S dragon...


----------



## auem (Sep 26, 2012)

vered said:


> makes me remember the times when we had Pain as the main villain while Jiraya just entered the rain village and to confront him.
> these were the good times.
> now we have this



don't let Naruto spoil your happiness...
though crying your heart out at opera may help you....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I have a feeling it was given to Madara by Hashi as a gift of life because they parallel Naruto and Sasuke.  Naruto would save Sasuke's life.  This man of the past reveals a possible future.



!!!

Hashirama's gift-giving destroys the world.

Gives random villages bijuu.

Gives Madara his DNA.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> To an extent. But at the end of the day, Nagato followed his own path.



thats what the manipulated think


----------



## Pein (Sep 26, 2012)

Pein really was the better villain. Oh well at least orochimaru is back and he's the best villain of them all.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> thats what the manipulated think



He betrayed Obito without a second thought. Some control he had.


----------



## Frosch (Sep 26, 2012)

Obito's dragon? I dont remember a dragon..


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Obito's dragon? I dont remember a dragon..



you dont?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Obito's dragon? I dont remember a dragon..


----------



## Harbour (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, awaiting some new Minato stuff in couple future chapters.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 26, 2012)

vered said:


> makes me remember the times when we had Pain as the main villain while Jiraya just entered the rain village and to confront him.
> these were the good times.
> now we have this



sigh can you at least wait for chapter to come out before you cry like a bitch


----------



## Nimander (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy shit that site is a blast to the past.  I wasted HOURS when I first discovered it, just going through the tropes and laughing my ass off as the descriptions and examples.  

Think I know how I'll spend most of the rest of my night here at work now...


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my God Mist you digged your own grave


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimander said:


> Holy shit that site is a blast to the past.  I wasted HOURS when I first discovered it, just going through the tropes and laughing my ass off as the descriptions and examples.
> 
> Think I know how I'll spend most of the rest of my night here at work now...



Man the first time I discovered it I wasted DAYS not even making shit up. I looked up every book and manga I liked there haha.

Naruto char tropes are great


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 26, 2012)

But seriously, in Bloody Mist you killed your friend as a part of graduation so does it mean Obito killed heeer?

Mist, you let the wrong kunoichi die.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 26, 2012)

One thing I honestly don't get though, and which has been in my eyes a pretty damn big plothole.

Since Obito was Tobi this whole while, and since (unless Kishi pulls something else out of his ass on the fly) he was the one who fought Minato, how the hell did he struggle against him as much as he did?  He was his sensei, and would've known like very few others the ins and outs of Minato's fighting style.  I'm not saying he should've wiped the floor with Minato or anything.  But he shouldn't have gotten merked like he did either.  

I still haven't found a rational explanation for this.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 26, 2012)

Why blame the Mist?

It's not their fault that Rin was too fodder to die..


----------



## Ibb (Sep 26, 2012)

When the chapter drops I'm thinking about making a thread talking about why I NEVER liked Tobi/Obito as a villain/character.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimander said:


> One thing I honestly don't get though, and which has been in my eyes a pretty damn big plothole.
> 
> Since Obito was Tobi this whole while, and since (unless Kishi pulls something else out of his ass on the fly) he was the one who fought Minato, how the hell did he struggle against him as much as he did?  He was his sensei, and would've known like very few others the ins and outs of Minato's fighting style.  I'm not saying he should've wiped the floor with Minato or anything.  But he shouldn't have gotten merked like he did either.
> 
> I still haven't found a rational explanation for this.



obito should have seen hiraishin step 2 coming


----------



## Joker J (Sep 26, 2012)

Come on Kishi please throw some 7 ninja swordsmen in it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 26, 2012)

Seems like that is the reason why the Bloody Mist got controlled.

Now to wonder how the Kekkei Genkai fit in.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 26, 2012)

Chapter 604:


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 26, 2012)

madara placed obito in a genjutsu making him believe rin died by a rock when really obito killed her.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like this chapter is just further proof that his butthurt levels are due to Rin's death, after all.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimander said:


> One thing I honestly don't get though, and which has been in my eyes a pretty damn big plothole.
> 
> Since Obito was Tobi this whole while, and since (unless Kishi pulls something else out of his ass on the fly) he was the one who fought Minato, how the hell did he struggle against him as much as he did?  He was his sensei, and would've known like very few others the ins and outs of Minato's fighting style.  I'm not saying he should've wiped the floor with Minato or anything.  But he shouldn't have gotten merked like he did either.
> 
> I still haven't found a rational explanation for this.



Only Obito, after gaining powerful ninjutsu, skill and a huge well of knowledge, would still believe that his former sensei couldn't warp to a marker simply because it was moving.

Epic Fail - and I blame Kishi for it.


----------



## Ibb (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimander said:


> One thing I honestly don't get though, and which has been in my eyes a pretty damn big plothole.
> 
> Since Obito was Tobi this whole while, and since (unless Kishi pulls something else out of his ass on the fly) he was the one who fought Minato, how the hell did he struggle against him as much as he did?  He was his sensei, and would've known like very few others the ins and outs of Minato's fighting style.  I'm not saying he should've wiped the floor with Minato or anything.  But he shouldn't have gotten merked like he did either.
> 
> I still haven't found a rational explanation for this.



Do you remember that Obito was Minato's weakest student? That might be a valid reason why Obito wasn't able to win against Minato even with prep time, prior knowledge, and the MS.

Obito's just a boob.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Nimander said:


> One thing I honestly don't get though, and which has been in my eyes a pretty damn big plothole.
> 
> Since Obito was Tobi this whole while, and since (unless Kishi pulls something else out of his ass on the fly) he was the one who fought Minato, how the hell did he struggle against him as much as he did?  He was his sensei, and would've known like very few others the ins and outs of Minato's fighting style.  I'm not saying he should've wiped the floor with Minato or anything.  But he shouldn't have gotten merked like he did either.
> 
> I still haven't found a rational explanation for this.



Man people complain about Obito doing too well against Minato and then complain about him not doing well enough against him.

Obito did about as well as he could possibly do against Minato in my view.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

this chapter


----------



## omixeo (Sep 26, 2012)

See you guys in a few days. Hahahah.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Chapter 604:



 

Obito Skywalker
Darth Tobi


----------



## Talis (Sep 26, 2012)

Ou;t final one


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Ibb said:


> Do you remember that Obito was Minato's weakest student? That might be a valid reason why Obito wasn't able to win against Minato even with prep time, prior knowledge, and the MS.
> 
> Obito's just a boob.



Even a "genius" like Itachi probably couldn't beat Minato even with prep time, prior knowledge, and the MS.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> He betrayed Obito without a second thought. Some control he had.



he was manipulated by a book


----------



## Nimander (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Only Obito, after gaining super powers, skills and a well of knowledge, would fail to realize that his once sensei, couldn't warp to a marker simply because it was moving.
> 
> Epic Fail.



No, more like epic plothole to me.  While Naruto is still (for some reason) my favorite manga, and while I still for the most part enjoy the story, it's getting harder and harder to overlook where Kishi comes up short as a writer.  Granted, I may just be jumping the gun on some things, since the whole tale has yet to be told.  

And I give Kishi slack, because the story has been going on for 12 odd years.  It wasn't written in one huge chunk to begin with, then broken up into weekly chapters with art thrown in.  Kishi has made this story up as he's gone, with external influences from editors, fans, polls and so forth.  It doesn't have the purity or strength that a novel would have, simply because of howlong it's been going on and the form the story takes. 

All that said, this whole Obito reveal thing has just left a bad taste in my mouth, and it isn't getting any better.  I will let things play out, but it's just like...ugh.  I can't elaborate, which is rare for me.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 26, 2012)

thank god for manga panda why does manga reader not work anymore


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 26, 2012)

So I guess we know where the Tobi mask idea came from.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 26, 2012)

Wtf. Obito actualy grew his hair


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 26, 2012)

*Can we...*

get these fucking flashbacks after the fight, like when one side will be in their dying moments?? 

all these sob story makes me a sad panda..


----------



## KevKev (Sep 26, 2012)

This chapter went nowhere  and lmao @ Mads just sleeping there


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see Obito's face as he watches the light leave Rin's eyes.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 26, 2012)

*Kishi Pulled it off, Kishi Da Gawd!*

Man, this chapter right here singlehandedly put to bed most of the proclaimed plotholes everyone was crying about, not only that, The whole Zetsu Body Mask thing IS GENIUS, Obito has become so much cooler to me with this chapter as well, all you punks who were shitting on Kishi need to bow down and kiss the ring , discuss


----------



## Corey45 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah same here.  We are going to see the fall of Obito and its going to break our hearts.  The white zetsus were so willing to help, its depressing how this is all going to take place.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course Kishi pulled it off. We wouldn't all be here riding his dick via the forums, if he wasn't.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 26, 2012)

I spy'd tobi's mask last week. I is Gawd too.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 26, 2012)

Always bet on Kishi.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 26, 2012)

i dont get it. anybody wana explain?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Symbiote Zetsu was pretty fucking awesome; no one would have expected that to be the reason for Tobi/Obito's split personalities. He really was two beings in one, this entire time.

Zetsu calling him a good boy, when they were alone, way back then, makes so much sense now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2012)

I honestly hope to god that Obito kills Kakashi and Gai. I know he probably won't but after these flashbacks I don't want to see him fail.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Man, this chapter right here singlehandedly put to bed most of the proclaimed plotholes everyone was crying about, not only that, *The whole Zetsu Body Mask thing IS GENIUS*, Obito has become so much cooler to me with this chapter as well, all you punks who were shitting on Kishi need to bow down and kiss the ring , discuss



I threaded this last week as the most plausible happening and nobody believed me.


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 26, 2012)

It's almost like kishi did exactly everything i've been saying for monthS and called delusional for saying and was a stretch along with impossible. 


eat it dumbass plothole ppl in denial


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I threaded this last week as the most plausible happening and nobody believed me.



I may not have posted, but I definitely believed in this theory.


----------



## NO (Sep 26, 2012)

They were never plotholes. It's called ignorance.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree. I like Obito a lot more and it makes perfect sense. People were so quick to jump the gun they didn't think about all the possibilities. I mean you can't deny what we saw this chapter. I was very impressed personally.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 26, 2012)

Patience pays off.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I threaded this last week as the most plausible happening and nobody believed me.



you did ? if you did then your Genius as well


----------



## Hamaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Have to give credit where it is due.


----------



## Jacob Shekelstein (Sep 26, 2012)

What exactly happened and why are all the narutards so excited?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, Pika.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Dunno why these threads were merged, so I deleted my post because I thought I posted it in the wrong place. Here it is again.



shyakugaun said:


> you did ? if you did then your Genius as well





Even the title.  Too bad I can't edit it and move it back into the KT.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck just happened?


----------



## falconzx (Sep 26, 2012)

So Obito = LH Madara after all ?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

So is Tobi still grafted to Obito's body in some way?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 26, 2012)

Keeps saying "Rin" in his bed, eh?


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Dunno why these threads were merged, so I deleted my post because I thought I posted it in the wrong place. Here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't agree with your thread, and holy hell was I wrong.  And I was also wrong about how awesome the idea would be.  Zetsu mind-fuck awesome.

This whole chapter makes Kishi WIN.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see Obito's face as he watches the light leave Rin's eyes.



you can't. he is inside of zetsu


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 26, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Keeps saying "Rin" in his bed, eh?



He was...really creepy in this chapter actually.

He wallpapered his room with photos of her and drools over them?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He was...really creepy in this chapter actually.
> 
> He wallpapered his room with photos of her and drools over them?



Obito is one love sick puppy.

Very disturbing.



*Hangs up photo of Pika and Jeanne*


----------



## falconzx (Sep 26, 2012)

He's even creepier than Naruto was


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

did I also possibly spy Obito's parents? 



Top left panel?


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, someone already made a thread on it.


----------



## Chroz (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know why.. But I loved this chapter. The Spiral Zetsu and his bro's hanging around Obito was just awesome.

Probably one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, Tobi is fuckin' awesome.

Nothing new there.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Sep 26, 2012)

So, this is what it's come down to. Poop jokes. 

Disappoint.

EDIT: And a flashback within a flashback.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 26, 2012)

So Kakashi watches Obito trying to kiss Rin's picture through the window just like Gai watches Kakashi while he pees in filler? Those boys take their rivalries very seriously.


----------



## Starwind75043 (Sep 26, 2012)

This chapter made me pretty happy. It seems to give us a indication that zetsu can still be alive.  Or a replica zetsu is possible


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2012)

Boring chapter overall.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 26, 2012)

lul just pulled an adventure time


----------



## xKidnapTheSandyClaws (Sep 26, 2012)

I like obito in this chapter, he looks good with the long hair  looking forward to the next chapter, maybe we will see how Kakashi failed to protect Rin


----------



## kluang (Sep 26, 2012)

Kishi makes poo jokes

Shit


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 26, 2012)

Spiral zetsu is the idiot side of Obito "tobi is good boy"

Really great chapter. 

The poo jokes are funny


----------



## kluang (Sep 26, 2012)

Kishi's comedy has degraded to dick jokes and poo talk

and some wonder why he gets so little respect...


----------



## x5exotic (Sep 26, 2012)

kluang said:


> Kishi's comedy has degraded to dick jokes and poo talk
> 
> and some wonder why he gets so little respect...



Hmmm all writers do that. And actually right now it's pretty funny, and the story is getting much better.


I know at least I'm liking it the most out of all other WSJ chapters


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Synn said:


> Boring chapter overall.



Another chapter or two of flashbacks at best, and Kishi will probably wrap it up.

No biggie.


----------



## llVIU (Sep 26, 2012)

seems like the "tobi" character shares the personality that this zetsu artificial human made from hashirama cells and gedo mazou thing has, it would be easier to notice this if it was the anime, it seems that somehow obito will completely absorb this zetsu-tobi thing or zetsu-tobi thing will die but obito will respect it and will remember his personality and act like him, just like kakashi tends to act like obito with his "helping elderly" and "being late".

Also, seems like rin got killed by hidden mist ninjas and somehow bakakashi didn't make the connection between zetsu-obito and tobi, when he first saw him in akatsuki cloak

and now we know how obito can regenerate his limbs, seems like this is what tsunade was talking about when she said hashirama can quickly regenerate himself

so I guess after obito sees how somehow bakakashi "let rin die", obito will come back to madara and ask him how exactly can madara "bring back dead people" and that's why he would let himself be trained by madara. See? madara and obito aren't all that bad, just like any of the other akatsuki members, and it seems that it doesn't matter that the "original zetsu" died because obito can just make more from gedo mazou, just like how he did before, just the outer appearance seems to be different

I'm not sure about black zetsu tho, seems like the black part of him is just some sort of mask for whatever reason to hide his face

P.S. seems like obito gains mangekyou sharingan from seeing rin's death


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 26, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Hmmm all writers do that. And actually right now it's pretty funny, and the story is getting much better.
> 
> 
> I know at least I'm liking it the most out of all other WSJ chapters


if i wanted to see something with poo jokes, i'd watch Robot Chicken. And they do a better job at it. It was initially funny to me, but when it started to become constant throughout the chapter it just felt like Kishimoto just ran out of other things to fill the chapter with. The only things of real interest i really saw in the chapter was the picture of the couple who appeared to be his parents & his apparent stalkery obsession with Rin. Could've done w/o more scenes of him being shown up by Kakashi. It's too bad Madara was napping


----------



## kluang (Sep 26, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Hmmm all writers do that. And actually right now it's pretty funny, and the story is getting much better.
> 
> 
> I know at least I'm liking it the most out of all other WSJ chapters



Worst OP chapter still trumps best shippduen chap.

FAKTS


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew Zetsu was going to make his comeback. Now, just need him to Kagerou out of the flashback.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep this chapter was made for Zylos and all the Zetsu fans out there, Kishi felt like doing some more good with Zetsu.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Yep this chapter was made for Zylos and all the Zetsu fans out there, Kishi felt like doing some more good with Zetsu.



Fuck the others, this was made for me, it's a hidden message from Kishi to me personal saying "Don't worry, Zetsu is still final villain".

It's the only thing that makes sense


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Tobi is the only good Zetsu, the rest are shit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi is the only good Zetsu, the rest are shit.



Nope. All Zetsus are the greatest thing ever, everyone else is shit because they can shit.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Nope. All Zetsus are the greatest thing ever, everyone else is shit because they can shit.



People are sorted in one of two cateorgies:

Those that shit
Those that are shat out when others shit

Zetsu doesn't shit, so he is shit.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> There are two types of people in our world:
> 
> Those that don't shit
> Those that are shit
> ...



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Fixed that for you.



Your logic is extremely flawed.

Pooping is awesome.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Your logic is extremely flawed.
> 
> Pooping is awesome.



Nope, that's why Spiral Zetsu says he's better then everyone, because he can't poo, because pooing is shit.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 26, 2012)

Spiral Zetsu = Tobi as far as I'm concerned. Or at least, I'll be calling him that.

It's really kind of impressive how Zetsu is the longest-lasting Akatsuki member.

Didn't really like the poop jokes, but I did like seeing Zetsu, Tobi, and Obito all form a sort of friendship with one another. I'd like to know when we get to see Black Zetsu again, though.

Black Zetsu for final villain?


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

I've decided to call the Swirly Zetsu a Zetsuit

Cos you know... he's a suit and stuff


----------



## takL (Sep 26, 2012)

the spiral fellows middle finger was funny.
also
i spotted "臨"ノ書 ("Rin" No Sho=the book of Rin, the 1st fan book)behind the team pic held by obitos.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 26, 2012)

^ Ahaha!

Kishi got drunk or something. He must have really wanted to lighten the mood! 

Also, bathroom talk/jokes aren't quite as taboo in Japan as in some Western countries, right? I heard that somewhere... 

@Nois: I like "Zetsuit" 

Behind the spiral mask is...a spiral face! That's just too funny  Didn't somebody make a fanart of that way back?

Goodness, the entire chapter was lulz! 

Wait, in the original, is "He's a nice guy" the same phrase that has been translated "[Tobi's] a good boy?" Does that mean we've been saying it wrong this whole time? (because 'nice guy' makes more sense anyway)


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd love for Zetsuit to become a thing

It's even pronounced similarly

As for the good boy/nice guy, both seem to be a nice way to translate it.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 26, 2012)

He's the new Iron Man.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

I see him more as Guyver/Venom, but Iron Man is pretty close too

Also, anyone else likes how Kishi fills in the story making it lulzy at the same time?

I get the feeling he's having fun with this himself.


----------



## takL (Sep 26, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Wait, in the original, is "He's a nice guy" the same phrase that has been translated "[Tobi's] a good boy?" Does that mean we've been saying it wrong this whole time? (because 'nice guy' makes more sense anyway)



havent seen this chap in jp 
but at tobis debut zetsu said "Tobi is a good kid" in the raw.


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 26, 2012)

so was that their Chuunin photo? because there was a pic of them younger (possibly 9) in the manga during Hiruzen's flashback. 

and now we know that Obito was a bit of a stalker...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't see people's problem with the comedic relief in this chapter. People do know Zetsu isn't a serious perso-...thing, Obito isn't that serious either. More over, Spiral Zetsu is most likely Tobi, and he was never serious...ever. Having them be serious without any comedic relief would be out of character. 

Also, it's only natural to be curious about things you can't do, and darn it, Spiral Zetsu just wants to know what it's like to take a dump.


----------



## Boradis (Sep 26, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't see people's problem with the comedic relief in this chapter.



The comedic tone may be there to temporarily lighten the mood, but it's a trick. It's to make Obito as likable and fun as possible so that way when the tragedy that breaks his heart, turns him away from the real world, and sets him on a path to darkness comes it will be all the more wrenching for the readers.

Like the first hill of a roller-coaster, you're just being set up for the plunge.

So enjoy goofy Obito while he lasts. Cuz he won't.

At the same time, I think Kishi has opened a door for his redemption. Like Anakin Skywalker I think he's going to go bad because he wants to overcome death (of Rin). Now that he's been exposed and facing off against Kakashi there's a chance he could reasoned with — if Kakashi's been able to copy Naruto's TnJ that is.

That would set up Madara as the penultimate boss before the inevitable Naruto vs. Sasuke finale. And it's pretty clear that edo-Madara is a shit load more formidable than his apprentice.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Sep 26, 2012)

This was such a weird chapter.. for one thing, Madara's asleep, probably because he was bored of being in a flashback. Second, we finally get a Zetsu that resembles the first mask Obito wore when he appeared in the comics, and... he's obsessed with pooping. Perhaps it's a subtle comment of the quality of the future of Obito's story arc, but who am I to judge?

But anyhow, we learned some interesting things, again. First off, Original White Zetsu and "Tobi" Zetsu finish each other's sentences, which is something Black and White Zetsu do, which leads me to believe that he will, somehow, plays a role in the origin of Black Zetsu, but we'll get to that later. Second off, we see Obito pull a Rocky Balboa and work himself back into being a ninja, but this time with a half-Zetsu body. Of course, the second he punches something hard, his brand new arm turns into a milkshake, but again, who am I to judge? 

During this time frame, Obito's hair grows to Madara-esque lengths, and as a result, we can definitely picture how Obito, not Madara, could have been behind the mask during his meeting with Kisame, or during the Uchiha massacre, but the problem is that, apparently, this is before "Tobi's" attack on Konoha (and I firmly believe that it is Obito, not Madara, who carries out the attack, due to the ocular powers utilized during the battle). So perhaps this is just showing us what Obito looks like with long hair, and he'll cut it before the battle, then grow it out again, then cut it again. I think this is setting a new record for a character changing their hairstyles in an anime.

But another problem is the foreshadowing. See, I think it's pretty cool at how we finally saw Obito "put the mask on" for the first time, and it could work against him (again, I'll get to that later), but before using the swirly mask, he used one with a fire-pattern on it. Not a big deal, but I hope Kishi remembers the little details going forward. But overall, it was a solid chapter that foreshadowed many things to come, or that already happened I should say, as well as building up to Obito's ultimate descent into darkness.

Now what's to come? I for one thing Obito, while encased in the swirl-patterned Zetsu, will go to the battlefield where, indeed, Kakashi and Rin are surrounded by Mist Ninja, but Obito, while under the total control of Tobi Zetsu, will kill EVERYONE, including Rin, except Kakashi of course so Madara/Zetsu can partially blame him for failing to protect Rin. Once this occurs, Obito will be horrified at 2 things: one is him being the cause of her death after feeling so strongly for her, but not even doing it of his own will, and the other is Kakashi standing by and simply letting it happen instead of stopping him. Of course Kakashi won't know it's Obito, hell he'll probably barely even see what's going on, unless he gets a good look at the face of Tobi Zetsu/Obito, but then why then wouldn't he recognize the mask Obito was wearing?

Now, Obito will be pissed and, of course, awaken the mangekyo, which was Madara's plan all along. See, Obito slipping away from the boulder probably lead Madara to believe that Obito's ocular power was to control space/time, and he wanted him to awaken that full potential. Obito will probably go nuts, finally reaching his breaking point, but grudgingly decides to work with Madara to create the world where this kind of pain won't exist. Of course, in taking his righteous retribution, he kills Madara, taking his eye in the process (remember he does have a second sharingan before claiming the Rinnegan) and takes on his name and legacy, but that's all part of Madara's plan, as Madara needs to be revived in his prime in order to enact his scheme. 

As for Tobi Zetsu and White Zetsu.. notice how White Zetsu has a left eye while Tobi Zetsu only has a right. I really think Tobi will be furious at what Tobi Zetsu made him do and physically mutilate him, using his face as a mask and, in effect, turning him into Black Zetsu, whose face pretty much has no defining features and an empty yellow socket for an eye. That might also explain why Black Zetsu is so cold, and originally doesn't seem to keen at letting Tobi join Akatsuki. I dunno, but if a guy obsessed with pooping forced me to kill the girl I loved, I'd probably tear him apart too, so it's food for thought.  

It'll be interesting to see how things unfolds, but I hope Kishi does a good job. So far I'm not disappointed, but it all has to do with him remembering the little details.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 26, 2012)

Just read the chapter... i don't know if Kishi is an incompetent shit or a fucking genius.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Just read the chapter... i don't know if Kishi is an incompetent shit or a fucking genius.



They're usually both anyway.


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 26, 2012)

Nois said:


> They're usually both anyway.



And that's why the manga is so popular


----------



## momma bravo (Sep 27, 2012)

oh god... the responses to this chapter are hilarious. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nois said:


> What if... Zetsu is OF Hashirama poop
> 
> That's why the Zetsu don't poop...





Nois said:


> Next chapter we'll learn that Hashirama's tears heal cancer and give you bloodline limits





Sygurgh said:


> Changing the position of the hand and filling the void was a bit of a pain, but I'm happy with the result.





Ch1p said:


> Why wasn't an edit thread made out of this? Or am I again speaking too soon?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





iJutsu said:


> Needs Gai's foot coming to kick him through the window.





gtw1983 said:


> Easy..he got it from Rins parents after he befriended her.
> You don't have any baby pics of close friends?





Dragonus Nesha said:


> That's Neji for you, blowing his chances again.





Strategoob said:


> My reaction:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## kyubix2 (Sep 27, 2012)

obito said it clear,not going to do that madara plan,and want to leave . zetsu say that rin and kakashi are in danger,why? he is  now possesing obitos body. zetsu is tobi ,not obito,obitos body is a puppet.


----------



## Rika24 (Sep 27, 2012)

honestly, i think that Rin is dead already, Zetsu is just setting Obito up for the fall. He already killed Rin and most likely knocked Kakashi out. by the time Obito arrives Kakashi will have been just waking up. That way Obito will think Kiri ninja did it and that Kakashi failed to protect her.

this would give Kakashi a chance in the present to tell Obito what happened before he arrived that day.


----------



## Mistshadow (Sep 27, 2012)

well flashbacks are boring, but its to be expected since many ppl are too dumb and slow to put the dots together, so kishi has to put a major amount for the reader. now is there a lot of wasted panels? yes, but again, nothing i didnt expect look at fucking bleach he ALWAYS has wasted panels upon wasted panels in his chapters. 

The only one i can think of who DOESNT have wasted panels per chapter would have to be one piece imo.


----------



## takL (Sep 29, 2012)

saw the pages in raw at Narutos....(they are saying "this is a shitty manga" "you must mean a manga about poo" "rin was watching obito" "she meant she saw obito fapping on her pic"  )

some of the lines

whity: dont worry. you dont need to pay the rent.

french cruller: we are manmade humans…we have feelings!! altho we dont poo.
and (our feelings are) with a good sense of humour, better than yours! 

french cruller: excuse me, may I ask you a question?
obito: eh!?
the urge to defecate!!……I mean what is it like to feel like poo? ...for example?
obito: wasnt it(your question) about bakakashi?

whity: cos Madara isnt patient/forbearing enough to talk down to a brat. 

whity: well simply put, thats to abandon things you dont like in the real world and to escape into dreams of only good things!
Obito : into dreams?
whity:…cos  in dreams you can have everything your way…
you can even have the dead alive (=you can pretend that the dead are alive)

whity: the kid is… a good kid 

(likewize whity said "Tobi is a good kid" when tobi made his first appearence in the manga)


----------



## Escargon (Sep 29, 2012)

Zetsu will be the mist ninjas to take Toshito to the other side.

Zetsu will form Tobitos face into Madara to trick Kisame.

Yeah Zetsu will explain everything, Kishi seriously need this Zetsu to save everything. And Zetsu working pretty well, filling every hole there is.

Kishi used Zetsu to screw all the clues that we have been given.

Its supereffective.

Escargon and the minority that tried to use clues to understand whats happening has fainted.


----------

